# Okay, I'm tired of waiting for an affordable ST VI Phaser...!



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*Okay, I've FINISHED my affordable ST VI Phaser...!*


































One level at a time...
It tasks me. And I shall have one.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool! I thought of getting one of the Beretta 92 Airsoft pistol and building one up but your way works, too.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Cool! I thought of getting one of the Beretta 92 Airsoft pistol


At $135 a pop I'd just as soon go from scratch.:freak:

This is my second favourite phaser behind the original series one. And I've waited far too long for Art Asylum/Diamond Select to make it.

I'm so psyched! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can you hide a small Tazer inside?
I'm just sayin'

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)




----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You can laugh, but I've heard tales of,..I know this sounds incredible...Sci-Fi guys getting roughed up by bullies. _I know, it seems crazy to me too._ But I hear they even TAKE AWAY the cool sci-fi apparatus and make up appliances...

So, if a Phaser were to actually do something..it would be nice if it could protect it's owner. Think of all the Spock ears and light sabers that would stay safely in their owner's basements......

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> You can laugh, but I've heard tales of,..I know this sounds incredible...Sci-Fi guys getting roughed up by bullies.


Sci-Fi guys need to know Kirk-Fu. No felgercarb, I trained in Wing Chun & Tae Kwon Do. Woe be to any that mess with THIS SF geek! I'll pry my Spock ears out of their cold, dead hands.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

My uncle taught me tai quan moe...Judge told me I poke out one more eye, it's Australia for me...

Sorry, back to your build, It looks like you REALLY want one of these.
I'll it be energised? 

How long have you been gathering all this info?

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> My uncle taught me tai quan moe...


 Do not mess with the Moe...










> It looks like you REALLY want one of these.
> I'll it be energized?


_One_ will... once I finish the build & mold it.


> How long have you been gathering all this info?


A few weeks now. I was wanting a Playmates version, but on eBay they go for STUPID money- just as well, they're not in the correct scale anyway. The MR one is *great*, but out of my price range presently. So, being a sculptor at heart, I'm making my OWN.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know it's the wrong one..But AMT is bringing all the Phasers and tricorders back.

They were small, I remember my 12 year old grip kept snapping off the handle.

I think you will make it sing..Gonna set up molds?....Huh?..Huh?

Steve


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Good luck on this. I really like this model phaser too. I have the undersized toy version. Not satisfying enough. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Gonna set up molds?....Huh?..Huh?


Yeah, it's been a while, but I'm not gonna get this anywhere else!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> I have the undersized toy version. Not satisfying enough. Looking forward to your progress.


IF it comes out well, I'll offer up a couple of kits/finished pieces. After I make MINE, that is!:tongue:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Filled. Now I begin the lower portion detailing.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Is it a Beretta 92 frame that's based on? I thought it kind of looked like a Browning Hi-Power. Learning new every damn day! 

And Chrisisall, you can get an airsoft Beretta for under $40 at most 'big box' retailers such as KMart or various national sporting goods chains. Even those crappy pistols generally take down much like the real pistol. 

Good Luck! I look forward to see your build!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Is it a Beretta 92 frame that's based on?


It's the m9 93r specifically. THOSE are not cheap. You can get a regular airsoft Beretta on eBay for $10- but it's missing a few key elements. So I decided to scratch build it.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*I thought that master replicas had made them before they sold the company*


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> This is my second favourite phaser behind the original series one.


Mine, too! It looks totally bad-ass.

All phasers looked pretty bad after the TOS movies ended. I hated those stupid dustbuster-type things _The Next Generation_ had.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> Mine, too! It looks totally bad-ass.


Yeah. :thumbsup:
The dustbusters were supposed to be like the hand phasers in TOS but built up a bit. But the POINT of a small hand phaser was that it wasn't for combat, just a convenient & concealable emergency contingent. Cocking your wrist in a strange way is no way to accurately & reliably fire a weapon in general IMO.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

This reminds me, I have an old P-38 dart gun that'd convert into a decent UNCLE gun (not the big carbine, with the extended clip, barrel extension, and shoulder stock, just the concealed sidearm version).


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

An aside: ya gotta credit _Shatner_ for asking for a really good-looking phaser for his flick. Seeing as how everything had to keep being redesigned, his directing stint on ST:V helped produce the best phaser since TOS.


----------



## Dave Hawkins (May 4, 2005)

steve123 said:


> You can laugh, but I've heard tales of,..I know this sounds incredible...Sci-Fi guys getting roughed up by bullies. _I know, it seems crazy to me too._ But I hear they even TAKE AWAY the cool sci-fi apparatus and make up appliances...
> 
> So, if a Phaser were to actually do something..it would be nice if it could protect it's owner. Think of all the Spock ears and light sabers that would stay safely in their owner's basements......
> 
> Steve


You mean like this:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ser-gun-powerful-defeat-Borg-pop-balloon.html


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> It's the m9 93r specifically. THOSE are not cheap. You can get a regular airsoft Beretta on eBay for $10- but it's missing a few key elements. So I decided to scratch build it.


Ah! I forgot about that. I was thinking the 92 would be close enough for what was needed but maybe not.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I forgot how slow sculpting mixed with modeling can go....










I must resist the urge to rush it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Yeah. :thumbsup:
> The dustbusters were supposed to be like the hand phasers in TOS but built up a bit. But the POINT of a small hand phaser was that it wasn't for combat, just a convenient & concealable emergency contingent. Cocking your wrist in a strange way is no way to accurately & reliably fire a weapon in general IMO.


It's my feeling this very issue was created by the mis-information in the StarFleet Technical Manual. Recall, it was DECADES before the true ability, the elegant engineering, the functions of the hero Hand Phaser (or Type 1 if you prefer) were generally known.

The simple fact that the Type 1 had that sighting system puts it several steps above the TNG Phasers. I make the assumption that the sighting system was more complex then a simple prism and clear window. This sighting system and the underside trigger naturally explain the seemingly odd hand position of the user.

But Sternbach and Probert seemingly took their design cues from the explained functionality as seen in the Tech Manual and that lead to assumptions. You can see that even more clearly in the ST:TMP Phaser (Probert? Price? I can't recall who did the final design) with the 4 setting buttons and the big thumb button on top.

It's my understanding that the TNG 'Dustbusters' and the later designs were supposed to have some kind of 'smart target tracking' to account for the mis-cued eyeline and Phaser beam angle. 

Funny thing? If DST/Art Asylum put out they were releasing a TNG 'Dustbuster' Phaser toy I'd be in line to get one. I'm crazy like that.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Funny thing? If DST/Art Asylum put out they were releasing a TNG 'Dustbuster' Phaser toy I'd be in line to get one. I'm crazy like that.


Yeah, well, in spite of my mini-rant, I ran out & bought an _Insurrection_ dustbuster back when it came out...


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Steve H said:


> It's my understanding that the TNG 'Dustbusters' and the later designs were supposed to have some kind of 'smart target tracking' to account for the mis-cued eyeline and Phaser beam angle.
> 
> )


I like to imagine all of the phasers would be able to track a target based on the eyeline of the person firing. This would be easy to train for, and that kind of tracking is possible even with today's technology.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone notice the phasers in the new Star Trek movie seem to look more like this phaser?

http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00048266.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> Anyone notice the phasers in the new Star Trek movie seem to look more like this phaser?
> 
> http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00048266.html


Oh yeah, and I have one of those. It 'borrowed' from the Trek V/VI phaser heavily. Not terrible at all, but not as cool as the V/VI one.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

As of last night:


















More later...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Looking good Chris!*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> *Looking good Chris!*


Thanks!

A little more done just now-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

And, a little more in the past hour...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That's really starting to look good! Keep posting pics, please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> That's really starting to look good! Keep posting pics, please. :thumbsup:


Oh, definitely. And thanks. I'm finding that this handle, now that it's nearing completion, is SOOOO comfortable to hold!:thumbsup:

The emitter will be almost as difficult to realize, but the rest will be a bit easier IMO.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

More pix:


























Next: energy clip and emitter.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Spectacular Chris! This is one of my favorite Phaser designs (once again, you and I seem to have similar tastes!)

M


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chris, that's looking fantastic, but have you considered what will happen when the wood expands? I hope you don't live where there's much humidity! Pine is notorious for expansion. Sure hope the seams hold up.

Keep up the good work, you're doing a great job and can't wait to see the end results.

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

So *where* does the pepper spray go?

Looks nice but that big kid down the block still has my BatMan utility belt......


Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> Pine is notorious for expansion. Sure hope the seams hold up.


Uhhh, well... once it's encased completely by the epoxy putty, won't it be removed from all temptation to absorb airborne H2O?
Anyway, if it holds long enough for the silicone molding, I guess I can live with later bloating of the master...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> that big kid down the block still has my BatMan utility belt......


Get this, Steve:
http://www.amazon.com/Yuen-Kay-San-Wing-Chun-Practice/dp/1892515032

Then get your belt back.:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Uhhh, well... once it's encased completely by the epoxy putty, won't it be removed from all temptation to absorb airborne H2O?
> Anyway, if it holds long enough for the silicone molding, I guess I can live with later bloating of the master...


Chirs, I suppose I didn't reall all of your post (or fogot probably) that this is a mater for molding! I don't know if moisture can get to it or not, but it has it ways. Trust me.

Anyway, the short duration of the master for molding, I wouldn't see any problems! Over time may make a difference. Only time will tell....

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, but I'm already a colon master of 'Wing Nuot Fhwap"

The big kid's just mad cuz I'm 'kinda seeing his Mom...

If you are just using the original for a master/toy it should be fine unless you play Captain Kirk meets Space Nurse in the shower too often.

Sorry, It really looks great. that's a lot of work and you really are doing impressive stuff.
(For something the big kid is just gonna take away)

Steve


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

In case things go south, Sarge is still in business...

*Star Trek VI Assault Phaser Prop Model Kit*


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

hal9001 said:


> I don't know if moisture can get to it or not, but it has it ways. Trust me.


Just don't spend any time in Florida with it... 

M


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Looking really sweet. Keep the pix coming.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> In case things go south, Sarge is still in business...
> 
> *Star Trek VI Assault Phaser Prop Model Kit*


MMmm... that's nice, I guess... for peeps what can't make their own...


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Those who can do.
Those who can't...

make resin kits?

-M


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Bradleyfett said:


> Those who can do.
> Those who can't...
> 
> make resin kits?
> ...


:lol:
No, it's okay, just missing some detail that I want on mine.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

As you know, the creating and building is the fun part.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> As you know, the creating and building is the fun part.


The endless sanding, errr... not so much...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> The endless sanding, errr... not so much...


Yeah, but look what you've got there! I know, I know, I'm on the other side of all that sanding. What we say where I'm from is...better you than me. :lol:

BUT IT LOOKS GREAT so far! And you're going at warp speed too.

Chris is part of that handle vacformed?

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> Chris is part of that handle vacformed?


No, it's all sheet styrene & putty. And endless SANDING...:freak:

I can't wait- I'm gonna freak myself when it's done!!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Be honest, have you picked up yet, pointed it around the room going...pugh, pugh, pugh at anything?

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> Be honest, have you picked up yet, pointed it around the room going...pugh, pugh, pugh at anything?


Hal, you KNOW I have!:lol:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Make a bunch of 'em...the big kid is waiting.......


Steve


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I have to tell you, I'm REALLY impressed with your craftmanship. That grip looks machined, or molded, not hand carved. I look forward to see the final product!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> That grip looks machined, or molded, not hand carved.


 Thanks, I *AM* obsessed that way.:tongue:


> I look forward to see the final product!


No more than I am!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Make a bunch of 'em...


God of sillicone & resin willing, it shall be done!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Hal, you KNOW I have!:lol:


Ain't it fun not being all growed up?!

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Let's play Cowboys & Aliens!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was gonna come over last night but I couldn't find my Spock pajamas.
Mom said I couldn't get a new Phaser, but she would wrap my Mattel M16 in Reynolds Wrap.

The Phaser really looks great, You are quite an artist!!


Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> The Phaser really looks great, You are quite an artist!!


No Steve, I'm a NUT. :freak: 

Here's more: emitter made & attached-










If only I had a time machine so I could leave 'now' & work on this for two weeks straight with no interruptions... then return with it all finished!:hat:


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i liked the one in JJ'S trek, i think a cool working model would be. 
1. one end would be a 3 LED flash light.
2. other end would be a laser pointer.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

The emitter looks great. I can't believe you're doing this so quickly!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

edward 2 said:


> i liked the one in JJ'S trek, i think a cool working model would be.
> 1. one end would be a 3 LED flash light.
> 2. other end would be a laser pointer.


That swingaround barrel is the singlemost stupidest idea ever for a weapon. Any time the business end of a weapon is pointed anywhere but downrange, bad things have a increased chance of happening, especially if it winds up pointing back at you, like JJ's does. Suppose you have a malfunction and the wrong barrel fires? Or, if during that oh-so-kewl-looking swing around action, the barrel doesn't quite lock precisely into position?

That thing's a catastrophic accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Captain April said:


> ...Suppose you have a malfunction...


Huh? This is the 23rd century - technology is so advanced there _can't_ be a malfunction ... unless it leads to a plot point.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> The emitter looks great. I can't believe you're doing this so quickly!


Quickly? Ha ha, it seems to be slow as molasses to _me_! 
I was sick today, so I called in & spent all day in the bathroom & at the phaser...
I just got the trigger finished & attached-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> That swingaround barrel is the singlemost stupidest idea ever for a weapon.


Yeah, but it makes for a cool Playmates toy... that doesn't sell very well when released... :freak:

I'll take the assault phaser, thank you.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going to bow my head now, and admit to a terrible wrong.

A wrong so powerful, so lingering, it may echo through the ages..

Chris, when I gaze upon the powerful weapon that you have wrought, I felt a desire,no, not merely desire. This borders upon the very edges of_ madness_!!

I knew I could not rest, not even nap, untill I posesesed such a weapon for my own.
So,..I went to a certain Harbour...._One Particular Harbour_









It makes holes in things!! The battery alone weighs more than my Aunt's carbunckle...

Steve


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Quickly? Ha ha, it seems to be slow as molasses to _me_!
> I was sick today, so I called in & spent all day in the bathroom & at the phaser...
> I just got the trigger finished & attached-



OK, you're doing such an excellent job that I feel like a ratfink saying something here.

That picture, those dents in the grip near the trigger area, are you SURE they're supposed to be there? That looks like damage to the prop that was (likely) painted over to me.

It's not mirrored on the left side, it doesn't follow the stylistic flow of the lines and shapes.

How a prop would take damage there I have no idea but actors are famous for breaking things. 

Given the perfection so far I just felt I had to say something.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> That picture, those dents in the grip near the trigger area, are you SURE they're supposed to be there? That looks like damage to the prop that was (likely) painted over to me.


Thanks for the comment. I checked a little, it seems to be on every prop picture I can find, and it's even included on the Master Replicas one...








I can only assume it's where the trigger guard from the 93r was removed or something.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree,.. the pin for the trigger guard was there.

Steve


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I agree,.. the pin for the trigger guard was there.
> 
> Steve


Hm. don't think so. The mag release, maybe.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Hm. don't think so. The mag release, maybe.


It was the duhih key. 

There's a blob on my gun...










Problem with epoxy putty is you only have about 2 1/2 minutes after kneading it to use it. Fast sculpting!!!:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sanding is my middle name!










More to do, but coming in on the end of this build!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

My unworthiness is only matched by my slack-jaw..............

:woohoo:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> My unworthiness is only matched by my slack-jaw..............


Oh stop! You do things I never could... :wave:
But if you REALLY feel that way, you want one when I cast it & make finished ones?* 


* Shameless cost-recoup sales pitch


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Are you planning on making a kit of this?


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

You are enjoying this way to much!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain_April said:


> Are you planning on making a kit of this?


Well, if anyone wants they can have the casts out of the mold... I guess that constitutes a 'kit'. I figure someone may want to dig it out a bit & add electronics- I'll be doing that for one for my own self, sooner or later.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Bradleyfett said:


> You are enjoying this way to much!


Yes. Yes I am.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

VEry nice work there :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice craftsmanship!

I am interested in one or 2 of these....what were you thinking of charging for them?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

machgo said:


> Very nice craftsmanship!


Thanks so much!


> I am interested in one or 2 of these....what were you thinking of charging for them?


Well, let's see if they turn out as good as I hope first!:tongue:
... but it depends mainly on the cost of the resin. 
I'm hoping for like $100 each finished, maybe less if at all possible. A good deal less unfinished as a kit. It's a fairly big phaser, but thin in a lot of places. It may not use up as much resin as I anticipate. My main goal was to make one available to peeps like ME, that can't financially touch a Master Replicas one. I wanted one so *badly*, but the only way I could have one was to _make_ a master my own self, mold & cast it, and sell a few on the side to make back my molding costs.

More done- the rib separation, in progress:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

This looks like it would be an ideal candidate for roto-casting. That would lower your resin bill considerably, and presumably your price point, hint hint....

Looks just great so far!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

machgo said:


> This looks like it would be an ideal candidate for roto-casting.


I will look into that! I'm good at traditional molding & casting, but I've never done roto....


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

This is looking wicked. I might be up for a kit. How many separate parts would this need to be as a kit? Or would it be a one-piece cast? Reason I ask is it would be easier to add weight if it were separate pieces vs drilling and filling if a single. Of course, if it is solid resin, it would already be pretty hefty.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> How many separate parts would this need to be as a kit?


Right now I'm planning on two pieces- the main body & the upper forward cover. This will give the space over the corncob & the emitter, and allow heavy interior mods for any that choose them (like ME; I'm gonna make one light up & have sound from a scavenged Playmates TOS toy).:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

And a tazer..you won't get half way back from the store without losing the gun AND the second pair of Spock ears your Mom just bought you.
And if I even *think *I see you pointing that at your Sister...

Steve


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

This is one of the most fascinating scratch build threads, it's great how this is turning out....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dazed said:


> This is one of the most fascinating scratch build threads, it's great how this is turning out....


Muchas gracias mi amigo!

So... bagged it to keep stickitude from happening, and built the cover base shell:

















Yeah, it looks like crap:freak:, but wait.
More to come...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh my God, it's _forming_...










:lol:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

And it was looking so good!!! 

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> And it was looking so good!!!


Ha ha, and it will again!:wave:


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> Ha ha, and it will again!:wave:


Are you sure??


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm sure. I want it too bad. 
What I require now is a feat of sculpturistic legerdemain and a degree of intrepidity.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

When I was 11-12 I 'scratch built' this phaser with cardboard and white duct tape. Yours looks better. Seriously great work. 

I know it's a little late but I've got a MR version and could take some pics if there are any spots you don't have good references for.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Prologic9 said:


> I know it's a little late but I've got a MR version and could take some pics if there are any spots you don't have good references for.


Thanks man! Actually, if you have, like, a 3/4 view of the firing indicator...:thumbsup:
Did you get the MR at a decent price? Or on eBay?


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks man! Actually, if you have, like, a 3/4 view of the firing indicator...:thumbsup:
> Did you get the MR at a decent price? Or on eBay?


Sure I'll get them today. 

I bought mine off a store that sold through Ebay a couple of years ago. With MR going under, and collectors complaining because the phaser wasn't entirely made of metal ... the prices came down fast back then. I picked it up for $200 which was less than half of MR's price.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Prologic9 said:


> I picked it up for $200 which was less than half of MR's price.


Wow, if _I'd_ found it for that price, I wouldn't be building _this_ today!


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's an album of pics, I'll probably take these down after a week or two-- I'm not sure what their image quota is. 

Imgur's been having some load issues, took me a while to get them uploaded. If it doesn't work right away just give the site a minute or two to calm down. 

http://imgur.com/a/eEhPy#2


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Prologic9 said:


> Here's an album of pics, I'll probably take these down after a week or two--


Hey- Thanks! Three of those pics were REAL helpful so I printed 'em, although they were all great. The firing indicator is now SO much less a mystery in terms of depth & shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Small progress, BTW-


















Ran out of putty.

More tomorrow. Putty & pictures, that is.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Small progress, BTW.
> 
> Ran out of putty.


Ran out of putty? What kind of modeler are you? Ran out of putty! Gees...

Amazes me how you can turn that lump of putty into something fantastic. Which by the way, what putty are you useing?

Looking gooder Chris.

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> Which by the way, what putty are you useing?
> 
> Looking gooder Chris.


Thanks Hal... it's Loctite epoxy putty from the local Wallyworld. They had six hanging there last week & I bought four. Yesterday I went back for the other two, and it was empty! Why, the NERVE!!! Not keeping it stocked JUST FOR ME!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Here's a novel idea....try-another-wallyworld!

I'll have to check it out because modeling brands sure have gotten exspensive. I just bought some Milliput for about 12 bucks at my LHS. Didn't want to but really needed it.

Is it reasonable and is it tubs or rolls?

hal9001-


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Aaaarrrrrgh! I PUTTY the FOOL who runs out of LOCTITE!*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> Is it reasonable and is it tubs or rolls?


Smallish rolls (like a palm full) for under $4 each.
Oh, and Trekriff, I almost peed my kilt on that one!:lol:

Got to the clip sides- half round styrene strips sanded to rounded triangles-








And more work on the front housing- this is not easy; it has to be precise... (emitter covered with tape to avoid scratching)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool! This is fun to watch. I hope you are having fun doing it!

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Very cool! This is fun to watch. I hope you are having fun doing it!


Truthfully, it's satisfying to see it evolve, but I really just WANT THIS PHASER!
I've spent $45 in material to do this, but I would have paid three times that if a good one was available!
So now I'll have one (or three, actually, after molding & casing). By my own hand. 
And one for anyone else that likes my work when finished.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chris, personally I've never been too big on this phaser (did I say that out loud?) but you sure have made it more appealing. If you've only spent 45 bucks you are _GETTING A BARGAIN_! Unless you run out of putty again and have to spend another $4.00 at Wal-Mart. :lol:

Like you said, you've built it by your own hand and that makes it far, far more valuble to you than just buying one.

hal9001-


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll buy one! I have also loved this phaser, your work is awesome!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, this looks great! Watching this come together has made this thread one of the best on Hobbytalk in a _long_ time.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow, thanks , you guys are keeping my spirits up as my arm gets sore from sanding... :thumbsup:

Here it is now:


















More subtle stuff to do before the holes & rivets.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That really looks nice...This build is a hoot to watch!
Mine makes my eyes cross, yours is fun...lol

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Mine makes my eyes cross, yours is fun...lol


I'd say it's the other way around... but it depends richly upon your point of view.:wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

How many things have you "Air Phasered" this weekend?


Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> How many things have you "Air Phasered" this weekend?


You think you know me? You're a psychic or something?

I lost count.:freak:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, Chris it's "COME TO CHEEBUS" TIME..

What kind of zapping noises are you making? 

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Ok, Chris it's "COME TO CHEEBUS" TIME..
> 
> What kind of zapping noises are you making?


The traditional 'PEWOWH, PEWOWH' of course.

This is a small thing, but it took a surprisingly long time to get right today...


















The little square hole is deep, I know- it's for a plastic plate to be added after casting.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Still pluggin' along here...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Hey! You know what that's beginning to look like? That ray gun thing from one of those Star Trek moives. I forget which one. :lol:

hal9001-


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Love that last shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> Hey! You know what that's beginning to look like? That ray gun thing from one of those Star Trek moives. I forget which one. :lol:


That JJ one?:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> Love that last shot.:thumbsup:


As usual, this is takin' a lot longer than I had anticipated... :drunk:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I am really blown away by your build. That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> I am really blown away by your build. That thing is gorgeous.


Thank you so much. I'm "air phasering" with it more than you want to know. I can't wait to finish this.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to bother you with another question Chris, but what dept. in Wal-Mart did you find the Lucite putty?

I had to make a mad dash into WM yesterday and tried to find it in a hurry but NO ONE could help me find it. Didn't have time to really look around that much.

Thanks,
hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> what dept. in Wal-Mart did you find the Lucite putty?


 It's hanging on hooks with the the regular epoxy above the masking & duct tape. Like, adhesives section. In the store near me, it's opposite the toilet & shower stuff.

It's like _SUPER_ plaster IMO. But it scratches & cracks like plaster- just not nearly as easily. Hard to file, easy to sand. And, most importantly to me, inexpensive.:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

So sounds like it wouldn't be too good for something thin, say like tarps, huh? Be too brittle? I'm like you I'd like something a little cheaper than some of the standards in hobbying.

h-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> So sounds like it wouldn't be too good for something thin


Not too good, no. Fantastic filler, corner build up, stuff like that, model additions, thick pieces. And master for molding junk like I'm doing.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

What are going to paint it with?

It's looking Mahvelous!!!

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> What are going to paint it with?


The resin casts? Why, Rustolium, of course!:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree, I really like rustoleum and spar var. (as primers)
I haven't found a silver I like yet. (for a finish coat)


Steve


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Coming along like a charm it seems. I think I'll go watch The Undiscovered Country now, just to get the pewowh pewowh down you see!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Love to hold that baby in my hands. Does it have weight?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Love to hold that baby in my hands. Does it have weight?


If not, it will when he casts it! 

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to my vent-hole nightmare (in progress)!










YIKES!:freak:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice work, but that is a brutal job to tackle. How many tiny holes did you drill before the routing and the screaming and the hey hey?

Steve


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well I don't know how clean you can sculpt them, but I'd oversize the holes and build the vent walls with styrene.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Nice work, but that is a brutal job to tackle. How many tiny holes did you drill before the routing and the screaming and the hey hey?


I almost started screaming on the first hole, but I regained my calm.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Prologic9 said:


> Well I don't know how clean you can sculpt them, but I'd oversize the holes and build the vent walls with styrene.


Nice idea, but I can sculpt them clean... after gorram HOURS.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I can't look. I know you'll succeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

:drunk:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> I can't look. I know you'll succeed.:thumbsup:


It seems to be working...










No delusions here, it ain't gonna be perfect, but I think it's turning out well enough that I'm not gonna sweat the microscopic stuff.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

That is BEAUTIFUL work! 

Not much more I have to say about that....


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

:woohoo::roll::woohoo:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> It seems to be working...


Ya think?! :thumbsup:

hal9001-


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is obviously not your first rodeo...so, I have to ask, what else have you built from scratch like this?!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Here are some pics IN FOCUS for a change (sorry, inexpensive camera):


























I gotta get the little allen bolts from the hardware store...


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Cool. So, is this about 98% complete? Other than molding/casting, anything left?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> anything left?


Some etched lines in the lower front of the handle, the little side bolts, a cover for the bottom of the clip, corncob for behind the vents, two side buttons/controls and it's ready for molding.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

But where does the pepper spray go?.. I saw three big kids lurking by your porch after school....

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> But where does the pepper spray go?.. I saw three big kids lurking by your porch after school....


It goes in under here-


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Howzabout the details under that hood?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> Howzabout the details under that hood?


I'm workin' on it, I'm workin' on it!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm workin' on it, I'm workin' on it!


How'z 'bout hurryin' up will ya? Chop, chop! You got people wating on pins and needles to see this thing finished. Call in sick, take a few days off the boss won't mind. That way you can get this thing finished and we can all get back to our normal lives.

Remember, sleep is for the weak!

Got that? :lol:

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you really going to add gizmology inside?..OSCAR HOMULKA!!

How about some teeny- tiny figures lit in blue light...whacking on an anvil...
_ To create the phasing of course.._


Steve


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

God, that just impresses the living daylights out of me. To see a big blob of epoxy putty turned into something that looked machined and manufactured , simply impressive as all hell.

Well done, sir! Not to get ahead of things but what next? The 'hand phaser' that may or may not have fitted inside?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Are you really going to add gizmology inside?


Not really, I meant details as in the corncob thingy. Gizmology would shoot the price up to the MR level, then what's the point here...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

MUHUHUHHAHAHAHAHA! It's all going according to my evil plan! 
Sanding about done:








See-thru is good:








Corncob in the works:









Trying to keep the air-phasering to a minimum...


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

The real phaser prop had the corn cob texture done by vacuuforming styrene over 1/4 chicken wire. This photo is of a quicky done sample to illustrate. I pulled this one a little to deep.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

actias said:


> The real phaser prop had the corn cob texture done by vacuuforming styrene over 1/4 chicken wire. This photo is of a quicky done sample to illustrate. I pulled this one a little to deep.


Thanks!
In my day job, I'm a deli-guy, and I see that pattern all the time in Boar's Head honey maple turkey!!!:lol:
I'll carve it fairly close to specs.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks!
> In my day job, I'm a deli-guy, and I see that pattern all the time in Boar's Head honey maple turkey!!!:lol:
> I'll carve it fairly close to specs.


Does that make it a turkey shooter? :jest:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks!
> In my day job, I'm a deli-guy, and I see that pattern all the time in Boar's Head honey maple turkey!!!:lol:
> I'll carve it fairly close to specs.


*Now I'm hungry... fantastic work on this Chris. As **usual!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Trek!

Last bit for a couple days-


























I know some of it looks like crap now, but wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

So, no cocking action?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

This pic from post #72;










Is there a bigger one that you know of?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> So, no cocking action?


NO! It wasn't meant to. Shatner took advantage of the light access slide to do that, it wasn't supposed to open at all.
WHY would an energy weapon need to be COCKED??

:jest:


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

"It wasn't meant to"? Who didn't "mean" it? They open up in the movie and that's all that matters. 

I wouldn't read it as 'cocking' the phaser, I always figured they were just checking power levels or some such internal issue.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Prologic9 said:


> "It wasn't meant to"? Who didn't "mean" it?


The prop makers. They even gave out flyers telling people how NOT to break the guns (which included not opening the cover), and there goes Shatner telling 'em all to 'cock' them in the shots- how funny is that?:lol:


> They open up in the movie and that's all that matters.


Well, yeah, you're right.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

This has been one of the best builds that I've ever followed. Beautiful work! And an awesome looking result.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starseeker said:


> This has been one of the best builds that I've ever followed. Beautiful work! And an awesome looking result.


Thank you! It's basically done now. A few lines need to be scribed, nothing major. Molding next week or so.


































*long sigh*


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You should be very proud! Not only will you have something great, but all thows who buy a copy. 

Good luck with the casting, hope it all goes well.

Like others have said, this has been so much fun watching you build this thing. For me it not _just_ the masterful work, but the _speed_!! Gees, this would have taken me six months to build. Not that I could have in the first place mind you.

Thanks for the entertainment Chris,
hal9001-

P.S. What's next? LOL!


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

How many of this beauty will you be making, once the mold is cast, etc.? I'd love to get my mitts on one! Don't need it hollow, or lighted, or anything...just want a display piece.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, is the trigger for that really that...pointy? I'd think that would hurt like crazy with use!

OTOH, to be fair, energy weapon. No recoil, no cycling, no need for a graduated pull weight to make the sear 'break' and so on. 

It just doesn't look at all like a COMFORTABLE trigger! 

And it also looks much like the Phase Pistol from Enterprise. Same designer? Clearly not Sternbach


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You're a _miracle worker!_ Fantastic work! You are an artist and an artisan!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> thing. For me it not _just_ the masterful work, but the _speed_!!


I just went back to my first post to see how many months this took me & to my surprise it's only been three weeks...:freak: I'm like, no way. Still, an hour or two most days adds up... figure about 20-25 hours to make it.
Luckily I have a late bedtime.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

1701ALover said:


> How many of this beauty will you be making, once the mold is cast, etc.? I'd love to get my mitts on one! Don't need it hollow, or lighted, or anything...just want a display piece.


I'll make as many as people want, or until the mold begins to go- whichever comes first.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Wow, is the trigger for that really that...pointy? I'd think that would hurt like crazy with use!


It was made of a windshield wiper blade on the hero props, so not so painful as you'd think.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Probably premature-any thoughts on price?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> It was made of a windshield wiper blade on the hero props, so not so painful as you'd think.


OK, fine. A little odd maybe whatever works I guess. 

But YOUR model is SOLID! So it WILL hurt! Ha ha! try and get around that inarguable logic! Ha I say, Sirrah, HA!

(I know. You're gonna just cut off the putty and glue a piece of wiper blade on. You've probably got the exact specific brand and style of blade sitting in a box for just this reason. Bah. craftsmen.  )


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> (I know. You're gonna just cut off the putty and glue a piece of wiper blade on. You've probably got the exact specific brand and style of blade sitting in a box for just this reason. Bah. craftsmen.  )


Wow, great idea!... er, I mean, yah, I was thinking of trying that....

Actually, I took the point of the trigger down a mm & 1/2 just now. It's actually not uncomfortable to press on.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That is looking great!! You have a paint/color in mind?

Oh, Mom says if I mow the lawn,do my chores all week without being reminded.
I can come over next Friday to play space guns....

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> That is looking great!! You have a paint/color in mind?


I was thinking charcoal metallic for the main gun, and a black semi gloss for the handle. We'll see.


> Oh, Mom says if I mow the lawn,do my chores all week without being reminded.
> I can come over next Friday to play space guns....


My assault phaser can beat your 'simple blaster'!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually it's my mattel m16 that mom wrapped in reynolds wrap for me.

Dad's on alert at the SAC base, but if He can, he will help me fix it up so it's even keener!!

I can't wait to see it when she's all done...what a hoot!!

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> I can't wait to see it when she's all done...what a hoot!!


Me too!!!
Near the end here, I have to say, in some ways I like it better than the MR replica, in some other ways I don't. The Roddenberry kit was THE one to beat, and I didn't. But I *DID* beat the Playmates one soundly (but that ain't so hard...), and overall, I like it a lot, especially seeing as I only sunk $56 into its making. Working with stone knives & bearskins. If I can sell just five (finished ones and/or raw kits) after I mold & cast it (that'll cost over $100 just to start it up), I can walk away with enough dough to take my Wife to dinner at a nice place! If so, I'll call it a win.
In any case, I'll have the gun I wanted, and _without_ missing a mortgage payment!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, while you got the stuff, you probably should make up a bunch of spare power packs. Or did you make yours non-removable? Extra power packs always a good idea.

And it's so dang funny, ever since you mentioned the wiper blade trigger detail, I can't NOT see it when I look at your model!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> For me it not _just_ the masterful work, but the _speed_!! Gees, this would have taken me six months to build.


I agree. Your speed reminds me of REL and some of his builds. 
We need to time both of you in the 40 yard dash to model completion and see who wins. 
This is a small masterpiece Chris.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> This is a small masterpiece Chris.


That's really appreciated, dude.:thumbsup:
FYI, separate pieces for the nozzle & clip cover (lucite rod & sheet styrene, respectively) will be added at the end.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

I know somebody who's in 'the zone' when I see it. 

Be warned- when you get this molded and cast, there are some who won't believe you built it.

M


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Bradleyfett said:


> I know somebody who's in 'the zone' when I see it.
> 
> Be warned- when you get this molded and cast, there are some who won't believe you built it.


LOL, I'll include build pictures with every one.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

"I don't need any stinkin' extra power packs." - Captain Tracey

But the rest of us do! 

The Roddenberry props can be of pretty good quality but I don't feel like selling my house to get one, your initiative deserves some profit, I hope you sell a ton of them!

Tib


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Probably premature-any thoughts on price?


Sorry. Tacky question. But I'm a tacky guy!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Tiberious said:


> "I don't need any stinkin' extra power packs." - Captain Tracey
> 
> But the rest of us do!


Do you plan to kill _thousands_...?


> The Roddenberry props can be of pretty good quality but I don't feel like selling my house to get one


Yeah, totally why I'm doing this.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Sorry. Tacky question. But I'm a tacky guy!


No, not tacky! 
Under a hundred, how much under depends on materials. Even less if you just want the unfinished pieces. Like Scotty said, I'll let ya know.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Small correction: 
the leading outer edge of the cover is not sharp, but softly rounded; I made the appropriate change:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> No, not tacky!
> Under a hundred, how much under depends on materials. Even less if you just want the unfinished pieces. Like Scotty said, I'll let ya know.


Under a hundred?! I am in for one then.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I sent this info to some of my clients, I think you are doing an amazing job!!

What is your Mom cooking for dinner friday?

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> What is your Mom cooking for dinner friday?


Gagh. Not that it has to be cooked much...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Last pre-mold pic after minor tweaking:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Nice. Time to mold?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> Nice. Time to mold?


Say three weeks or a little more. Once out of the mold, it'll be like lightning. Cleanup, assembly & paint will be mere days. Mostly waiting for paint to dry.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Chris,

Just wanted to thank you again for sharing this project with us. It's a beaut!

Keep on keeping us posted! 

Jim


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

14 pages. and counting. Super job, Chris.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Super job, Chris.


Since you & Tiberious posted today, I'll put up one more picture (yes, I'm *STILL* last-minute tweaking) of my scratch assault & an AA TOS phaser toy I'm still working on modifying to show the size difference to any that might not be entirely aware of it- this is a BIG phaser... :freak:










So, first & last original series/movies phasers... my two favourites.
The TOS is still king IMO!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I agree with you there. These two designs are cool, but the TOS phaser is still my fave. Here's my heavily altered 23rd Century Pistol kit. Actually not as accurate as the AA toy, but I made this back in 2001.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You and your boys bring down some heaters, and some troops...

Steve


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

"Lt. Hadley, check the language banks and find out what a "heater" is."


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Guys, I think your behavior is arrested.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> Here's my heavily altered 23rd Century Pistol kit. Actually not as accurate as the AA toy, but I made this back in 2001.


Whoever designed & sculpted this kit back then should have gotten a freakin' medal- it's great IMO.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Back in the day it was the best starting point available. I had a second kit that I sold on eBay a while back. I also have the Masterpiece Models phaser kit which should be the most accurate to date. But I never seem to find the time to build.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ya know , Chris..looks like you got a good thing 'goin here.

That's quite a heater you got there,,in fact, I might see a way I could help you. That's right, help YOU. But before I decide to help you out, I'd need to know if you'd let me in for...I don know..40 percent?

Steve


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic workmanship! I'm interested in getting one as well!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Guys, I think your behavior is arrested.


_*
I ain't never been arrested in my life!!*_


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain April said:


> _*
> I ain't never been arrested in my life!!*_


{Shatneresque double take}

Last night I was about to turn in, and I spotted a quarter of a mm that needed changing. You probably won't see what I did on the cover, but I do. Anyway, I found a different place to take a picture- these are pretty clear.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Probably moot here but will the charge clip be removable?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> Probably moot here but will the charge clip be removable?


No, that would require a pretty heavy duty molding process that a) I'm not willing to get into and b) would raise the cost.
But you could chop off the clip, build an extension on it, and hollow out the handle... :freak::drunk:

Too much more work for ME.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> No, that would require a pretty heavy duty molding....
> 
> Too much more work for ME.


Sissy. 

hal9001-


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I think the AA/DST toys have spoiled us. They did a fantastic job not only on apperance but on the extras (removable phaser 1) 

I had the 23rd Century Pistol as well....an amazing kit and the first pretty accurate phaser I ever had. I look forward to seeing what you (Chris) mass produce as well. More phasers!

Loving the A Piece of the Action remarks here, an underrated episode in my opinion, lots of fun!

Tib


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Tiberious said:


> I look forward to seeing what you (Chris) mass produce as well. More phasers!


I thought about making it like 5 pieces with 5 different 2-part molds, light, sound, trigger, battery access... but really, not only don't I have any electric tools, I'm working in my _living room_. That kinda limits my manufacturing scope a bit... :lol:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> No, that would require a pretty heavy duty molding process that a) I'm not willing to get into and b) would raise the cost.
> But you could chop off the clip, build an extension on it, and hollow out the handle... :freak::drunk:
> 
> Too much more work for ME.


I have a potential solution, and it's only a little more work (maybe). 

Mold the power pack full-size. Offer the builder the option to either a. chop off the bottom and glue it to the gun, b. hollow out the handle themselves to make it removable, or c. omit it completely for a different kind of 'look' as a custom Phaser.

There is some cost increase from more RTV/resin, there's obviously one more pour that you have to do per kit, but the increase in options may make it useful and more interesting to the customers and customizers. 

And, on further thought, this may make molding the grip easier, as there's that complication from the 'lanyard frog' on the bottom of the grip. Not having the power pack in place may make for a cleaner mold there. 

What do you think?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very interesting. But you don't know how hard it was to decide to do this baby in two separate 2 part molds; I really wanted to do just one- but I realized it just wouldn't have that extra dimension if I did it that way. There's really no way I'm gonna do ANOTHER 2 part mold for it, let alone MORE sculpting work. Basically, I made this for ME, and I'm liking it the way this master came out- y'all out there that want to mod the final product are welcome- resin lends itself to that well I have found.:thumbsup: 
Here's a rather crappily cast resin Galactica laser successfully I modded:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Wish I could find my Galactica blaster. I know it's floating around in the garage somewhere. Found the belt and holster, at least....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

If DST ever did an Original Galactica blaster toy I would buy the *BLEEP* out of that beast.

Never gonna happen. No way to spread out the tooling cost with variations. Well, maybe one. Didn't they have white painted blasters when they were 'ghosts' in that one episode?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Didn't they have white painted blasters when they were 'ghosts' in that one episode?


Ship Of Lights episodes.

Yeah, I love my Galactica laser. But not as much as this assault phaser!!!
WTH didn't DST ever do one??? Would have saved me a LOT of work. They did the Enterprise phase pistol.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I assume DST never did the assault Phaser for the same reason: limited ability to stretch the R.O.I. on tooling with variants. TOS Phaser, how many repaints were there, as well as repackaging? Tricorder, three releases. ST:TMP Phaser, two releases. TROK communicator? One time. Regular communicator? I think a couple of releases and a sound chip variant with one online retailer. Plus the Toys R Us 'wide national' releases.

Mind, it's my opinion that ANY Trek item can be 'evergreen' and is deserving of existing. The key is to be in it for the long haul, be willing for investments to take a few years to pay off, not focus on what makes money NOW and only now.

And profits from steady sellers like Classic Tricorders, Phasers and Communicators could help fund things like a Dr. McCoy medical pouch (with motor driven scanner and real hissing hypospray) or a 'electronic clipboard' case that can hold an iPad in a functional manner. Wouldn't THAT be cool?


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

DST hasn't done an Assault Phaser because they're still working on the same stuff they announced 3-4 years ago. There are at least 2 variants they could release an AP in, that and the subject's popularity are all they need. 

Unfortunately their business has probably been hit too hard these last few years because their quality and production have been rapidly declining.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Prologic9 said:


> DST hasn't done an Assault Phaser because they're still working on the same stuff they announced 3-4 years ago. There are at least 2 variants they could release an AP in, that and the subject's popularity are all they need.
> 
> Unfortunately their business has probably been hit too hard these last few years because their quality and production have been rapidly declining.


Don't disagree, but part of the problem is they rely on the comic book model of intentional scarcity.

But there's only about 2300 comic book shops in the US anymore. And they end up spending most of their limited open-to-buy money on the piles of comics the Big Two crank out, and the endless "this is hot NOW" products. Frankly, because they think so narrow, DST tends to have somewhat overpriced products, which I believe ends up harming their sales.

And like Mattel, they don't seem at all interested in hiring some serious quality control people in China to make sure no shortcuts are taken, no mistakes made. 

Argh.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> they don't seem at all interested in hiring some serious quality control people in China to make sure no shortcuts are taken, no mistakes made.
> 
> Argh.


I have 10 TOS AA phasers & 4 communicators, and the quality varies _quite a bit_ from piece to piece.:freak:
Can I pay twice the cost to have nice replicas made HERE with good quality control??? Please?
In truth though, I work them at my leisure- to ME they are just 'kits'. A little bit of a cruddy job here or there is of no real concern to me.
Still, I'd be NICE to be able to buy one that came not needing any work.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Still, I'd be NICE to be able to buy one that came not needing any work.


Yeah, not like one of those 'prop' replicas made in the US you get on eBay! I wont name names but he produces crap. Unfortunalely I bought one and it was *JUNK* with a capital *J*-*U*-*N*-*K*! It was so bad I couldn't even sell it for half the price.

Infact, it was that 'thing' that caused me to find Master Replicas when they had their SW line.

Yes, save an *American* job and have them done in the good ole *US*.

*God Bless America*!

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> Yeah, not like one of those 'prop' replicas made in the US you get on eBay! I wont name names but he produces crap.


I was referring to a company, an in, a GROUP of artists & technicians... not a single person.

Oh, and here I subtly rounded the corncob- work on the master is complete, I think...


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Would love to get one of these when they're ready for casting:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*LOL*! I'm done, no a little tweeking, now I'm done, no, I'll do a little bit more tweeking. There I'm done now. No, wait, think I'll.......:lol:

Nothing wrong with a little perfection thrown in Chris.

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> *LOL*! I'm done, no a little tweeking, now I'm done, no, I'll do a little bit more tweeking. There I'm done now. No, wait, think I'll.......:lol:


LOL, no, I'm REALLY done now, totally, I swear on.... wait, what's THAT???


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you going to dress the visible portion of the wood block at all? Just wondering...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

machgo said:


> Are you going to dress the visible portion of the wood block at all? Just wondering...


Once the cover is cemented into place, that won't be visible at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, these guys get so picky..

Mom says I can have two, But can you paint the second one Barbie Pink,..with sparkles?...it's for my Sis,...otherwise I can't get one.

You guys might laugh, but how else can you get pretty girls to play space guns?


Steve


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

steve123 said:


> Man, these guys get so picky..
> 
> Mom says I can have two, But can you paint the second one Barbie Pink,..with sparkles?...it's for my Sis,...otherwise I can't get one.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the voice of experience. LOL :jest:


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice work there I'd be interested in one also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

steve123 said:


> Man, these guys get so picky..
> 
> Mom says I can have two, But can you paint the second one Barbie Pink,..with sparkles?...it's for my Sis,...otherwise I can't get one.
> 
> ...


With a big Hello Kitty on the cover piece, perhaps?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I said I was done... but I saw a new picture that made me question the angles on the cowl, so I crossed referenced, and yep, it was a touch too angular, so I rounded it just a bit. Now I see where that slightly 'bulky' look was coming from that I was telling myself didn't really matter much!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

STOP! You're done!! Mold the dad gome thing already.....:lol:

hal9001-

"To expect perfection is a fantasy of the mind. To strive for it is a goal" - Nubuhiro Koybiashi


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> STOP! You're done!!


**Now* I am! My Robot won't LET me do anything else!!!* :freak:










I didn't realize how HARD it was gonna be to get that cowl right.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ Well that just doesn't look right...

(this is a joke about what the robot is doing to that phaser's nozzle, not a critique of the sculpting.)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Prologic9 said:


> ^^ Well that just doesn't look right...


Funny, I heard that in 'Guy's' voice from Galaxy Quest...:hat:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Prologic9 said:


> ^^ Well that just doesn't look right...


Well...because of the rules of this forum, I'll just leave _that_ one _ALONE_!

Chris, I really hope the "Bubble Headed Booby" zaps your ass real good if you try to tinker with it any more. 

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

His warming circuits are on; I'm not going near it.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Funny, I heard that in 'Guy's' voice from Galaxy Quest...:hat:


As it happens I watched that last night for the first time in years and now I've got a Pegasus NSEA Protector on the way, rofl.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Prologic9 said:


> As it happens I watched that last night for the first time in years and now I've got a Pegasus NSEA Protector on the way, rofl.


I very nearly ordered one my own self- if my plate wasn't so full....


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Hey Chris, I sent you a PM (twice) but didn't get a confirmation. Did you get it?

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Last tweaks & sealing, UH-OH!! My Wife has it! I guess I'm making dinner... !


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Last tweaks & sealing, UH-OH!! My Wife has it! I guess I'm making dinner... !


And doing the dishes, taking out the garbage, bathing the kids...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Last tweaks & sealing, UH-OH!! My Wife has it! I guess I'm making dinner... !


God, that thing looks massive!......the Phaser not,....oh never mind.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ductapeforever said:


> God, that thing looks massive!


My Wife is small-ish, hence the seeming massiveness of the phaser.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

If I purchase one does it come with my very own wife too? Do I get a choice? I choose Kate Beckinsale!

hal9001-

P.S. I'm serious, do I get a choice!?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> P.S. I'm serious, do I get a choice!?


You get choice of 








OR









... LOL.
...in your dreams...
The only choice I can offer to long term members like yourself is finished piece or raw cast.
Newbies can get finished only.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Nah, thanks anyway, not my taste! I want Kate or nothing!! 

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yes, one more tweak- the handle.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

It's beautiful....I told myself I wouldn't do this..........tears of joy...........

:thumbsup:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Is it cast and for sale yet?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

No! He can't stop...*TWEEKING*....it! :lol:

hal9001-


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

biddibiddibiddi Give me a break...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> No! He can't stop...*TWEEKING*....it! :lol:
> 
> hal9001-


Yea, what a tweeker!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> You get choice of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's going to happen!!  Besides, neither of them are Trekkies. Now I know why most people don't comment on my builds - they're too busy looking at yours!  I just hope that when I get around to casting, and (hopefully) selling that there will be an interest.  Although I'm not a Trekkie myself I couldn't help to look at this thread when I saw the title. Very cool! You are indeed more talented than you give yourself credit for. By the way, Jessica's wearing the wrong colour eye shadow - the hell with it! You guys don't care. This is one that I'm glad to see while still somewhat in progress. If if wasn't for accuracy issues, I could build a gun from scratch in about two days. Great workmanship! I couldn't be more impressed.

~ Chris​


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dyonisis said:


> You are indeed more talented than you give yourself credit for.


Merely a somewhat talented sculptor.


> By the way, Jessica's wearing the wrong colour eye shadow


Heh, but I like anything she wears!


> Great workmanship! I couldn't be more impressed.


Why thank you!!!
Final pics before casting ( and that will cost me $225, so it's taking a while to save up- I'm just a poor boy...)

















No more TWEEKING, LOL.:thumbsup:

Biddi biddi biddi, that's right, Buck!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

You can just buy enough rubber and resin for a couple of these - I buy mine from www.uscomposites.com for the rubber. I use 7025 Tin-Sil silicone rubber, and www.specialtyresin.com both of which are a lot cheaper, and somewhat better than the other guys have to offer! This would help to offset the cost of duplicating the rest for those interested. I just need about $70.00 to get the rest of the resin I need for the X-wing project. I had to mould some parts for a couple other people. This took more silicone than I wanted it to. Back to selling guitar parts again.  

~ Chris​


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

hal9001-


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I just thought of something. What would have happened if that thing fell over while taking that picture? Sure would have made a lot of people cry! 

hal9001-


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dyonisis said:


> www.uscomposites.com for the rubber. I use 7025 Tin-Sil silicone rubber, and www.specialtyresin.com


Thanks Chris! More options is always a good thing!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> I just thought of something. What would have happened if that thing fell over while taking that picture? Sure would have made a lot of people cry!
> 
> hal9001-


It's slightly front heavy due to the epoxy putty top & wood handle center, but a ruler under the front of the clip balances that nicely.:thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah_...THAT _sounds steady! :lol:

hal9001-


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> Merely a somewhat talented sculptor.Heh, but Final pics before casting ( and that will cost me $225, so it's taking a while to save up- I'm just a poor boy...)


 
Chris, if you need a hand with this please PM me.

Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Tiberious said:


> Chris, if you need a hand with this please PM me.


Thanks Jim, but I can't ask anyone to invest in this- like Kirk did, I will find a way.:thumbsup:


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Any casting news?

Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

portland182 said:


> Any casting news?


I aim to have ones ready to go out before the end of August.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I aim to have ones ready to go out before the end of August.


Well, slap my face and call my Lula Bell!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I aim to have ones ready to go out before the end of August.


 That'll probably be about the time I'll finish my X-wing refit!  I recently found out that there are MORE things to add to this than I thought as far as details are concerned. Either way, it's good to see that someone is able to finish what they've started in a reasonable amount of time! Have you been able to procure a supplier for your moulding, and casting materials? 

~ Chris​


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dyonisis said:


> Have you been able to procure a supplier for your moulding, and casting materials?


I'm still deciding in between Smooth On & the places you mentioned. All have good prices.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm still deciding in between Smooth On & the places you mentioned. All have good prices.


Just make sure you use a silicone that is mixed by volume, not weight (unless you have a lot of molding experience). Nothing like having your protype piece encased in a never-curing mass of semi-solid goo. Been there a few times. I use almost exclusively Smooth On MoldMax 30. 

Mark


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Bradleyfett said:


> Just make sure you use a silicone that is mixed by volume, not weight (unless you have a lot of molding experience). Nothing like having your protype piece encased in a never-curing mass of semi-solid goo. Been there a few times. I use almost exclusively Smooth On MoldMax 30.


Thanks Mark, that's the stuff I was considering most, now I think it might be what I settle on.:thumbsup: 
And Smooth cast 300 to fill it with.


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Mold it before it gets moldy!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks Mark, that's the stuff I was considering most, now I think it might be what I settle on.:thumbsup:
> And Smooth cast 300 to fill it with.


 I use uscomposites 70 25 Tin-sil because it's measured by volume - not weight. I just mix it until it's the consistency I need in colour. Some chap from merry old England taught me that one on youtube. So far it's worked. I hold a piece of hardened silicone in my hand as I mix to ensure consistency from batch to batch. You'll want to make a two part mould for this to keep air bubbles out if you're not using a pressure pot. 

~ Chris​


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Captain April said:


> This reminds me, I have an old P-38 dart gun that'd convert into a decent UNCLE gun (not the big carbine, with the extended clip, barrel extension, and shoulder stock, just the concealed sidearm version).


 Check out the Maruzen (not sure of the spelling) airsoft P38 "detachable". It IS the UNCLE special, AND you can get ALL of the attachments. Also look into theunclegun.com. They're not as cheap as your dart gun, but they are beautiful. Good luck.

Jeff


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I got s me an Idea, let ask Chris if he has any new pics.

It's thursday..I'm building Robbie III and I want to look at your cool phaser!!

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I took these minutes ago just for you.:thumbsup:



























Still weathering the financial mini-crisis. I'll post it when I mold it.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

[Cartman]

Shweeeet!

[/Cartman]


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I keep promising the wife no more new models until I build some stuff I already have. Wives just don't understand!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Chris! I needed the joy of this build...Wow. You really have done a wonderful job!!

Do you want me to ask some clients if they'd like one?...for startup money?

Steve


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

GAWD I want one!

That is such a thing of beauty (well, as weapons go...)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

D'OH!!! I see a small detail needs tweakin'!!!:freak:

Thanks, if I can't do it on my own soon, we'll see! Really, thanks!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> D'OH!!! I see a small detail needs tweakin'!!!:freak:
> 
> Thanks, if I can't do it on my own soon, we'll see! Really, thanks!


Here we go again.......

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Here we go again.......
> 
> :thumbsup:


Goof all you like, but this unintended delay will enable me to make my phaser the most accurate reproduction ever... even more accurate than the _*real thing*_!!

:freak:


Okay, I need less caffeine in my Pepsi.:tongue:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Here we go again.......
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yeah, what hea said! 

hal9001-


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, you know the mk VIII phaser (mods A throughJ)
looked nothing like this, I will (reluctantly) take it off your hands if you include your limited edition Jobba The Hut the one in which Princess leia is entraptured and they are intwined together.
(Read the last in comic book guy's voice)

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _even more accurate than the real thing!!_


*You'll shoot your eye out, kid!*


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Tell me this one is still a go??


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

He said that it might take him sometime around the end of August to finish this project. I figured about the same amount of time for my X project too. I still have some loose ends to tie up, and doing projects for other people (familiy, and friends) has also slowed production. Sometimes these things are unforseeable. You can't always tell just how long something will take since there are so many things that get in the way of what we love, or what we want to do. It might also take him some time to get used to moulding, and casting before offering a saleable product. I've had trouble getting the resin I've been using to fill all the voids in my moulds - this makes it harder to get the product out to the public since it won't be a viable offering! There are mitigating circumstances surrounding these things - also I know that he has another project that he was working on. These things just take time. I know he'll have it eventually. It'll just be a while longer until you see the final product. Patience my friend, patience. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

^^^ What Chris said!:thumbsup:


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Did this just die a lingering death? You were sooooo close then 'nada'....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

onigiri said:


> Did this just die a lingering death? You were sooooo close then 'nada'....


No death- suspended animation. The sculpt is done, the rest will follow, but not according to my hopefull schedule is all.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I just got a loan from my Dad to cover the mould cost, so I'm proceeding! 
I added two small 'bolts' near the bottom of the handle I missed first time around, fixed the angle of the rear fin stop points (my Son said no one would even notice but me) & shot my phaser master with a touch of white primer to see any seams I might have missed, and yeah, there were some. I puttied & sanded the tiny offending crevices, and hit it with sandable automotive primer.

A very light sanding will finish it for moulding.
I'm getting excited again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

You should be excited, it's frigging GORGEOUS!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Did you figure out what price these gems will be offered for?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain_April said:


> Did you figure out what price these gems will be offered for?


Around a C-note for a finished piece (what I WOULD have paid if they were available as a non-working nice prop), a bit less to my modeling cohorts as a raw cast to make themselves. I still have to see what volume the moulds will take, and how much dollar-wise the resin cost will be for each piece. But I went into this with the idea that $100 was my top price; affordability was my main concern since it was why I couldn't get a MR or Roddenberry one my own self. I'm egalitarian that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice all around! 

If I may hijack a moment, I've noticed a sharp decrease in the quality of the DST Phaser. Amazon had a blowout price for a two-pack of the Geo Tricorder and a Phaser, at the time it was cheaper than the Geo Tricorder alone, so I went for it figuring one can never have too many Phasers... 

Well, this one may end up being one I experiment on as the QC is pretty poor. The power adjustment wheel on the type one is almost impossible to move, there's no black strip of plastic on the clear 'sighting' part, the LED in the type two handle is weak, actually dim, and blah blah.

The Geo Tricorder is OK. Decent representation of a one-off prop needed for one specific scene in one episode.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> I've noticed a sharp decrease in the quality of the DST Phaser.


Truthfully, I was never totally happy with their phaser's workings (barely audible sound especially), nor the ridiculously short battery life (and those batteries aren't cheap), but the sculpt is really nice, and that's why I own 6 of them. That the quality has decreased is no surprise, given the global economics in play today.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

My thanks to your dad. I'm excited again too. Will this be a solid piece or hollow. Wondering about the heft. I'm not talented enough to add electronics.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> My thanks to your dad. I'm excited again too. Will this be a solid piece or hollow. Wondering about the heft. I'm not talented enough to add electronics.


It'll be solid, like a pound. Same as the master; feels good, like it's real or something.:lol:


----------



## NathanJ72 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am quite interested in a kit myself. Beautiful work. Now we need a Star Trek III phaser...


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Interested in an unfinished one myself. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

NathanJ72 said:


> I am quite interested in a kit myself. Beautiful work. Now we need a Star Trek III phaser...


I'll leave that to another fan- the Trek V/VI phaser is MY passion!:thumbsup:


----------



## NathanJ72 (Dec 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> I'll leave that to another fan- the Trek V/VI phaser is MY passion!:thumbsup:


And as your avatar Airwolf was awesome too.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

NathanJ72 said:


> And as your avatar Airwolf was awesome too.


I AM a fan...


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

NathanJ72 said:


> Now we need a Star Trek III phaser...


I found a fully-painted resin replica of the STIII phaser on the 'Bay a couple of years ago for $50, which the seller claimed had been molded from the original stage-used prop. Can't prove the veracity of that claim, but it looks really good, and fits nicely into my collection. The only disappointment is that, while it's obvious that the phaser 1 was made to separate from the phaser 2 pistol mount, whoever built and painted it attached it permanently, so it can't be separated. But I still enjoy having it in my collection.


----------



## NathanJ72 (Dec 16, 2012)

1701ALover said:


> I found a fully-painted resin replica of the STIII phaser on the 'Bay a couple of years ago for $50, which the seller claimed had been molded from the original stage-used prop. Can't prove the veracity of that claim, but it looks really good, and fits nicely into my collection. The only disappointment is that, while it's obvious that the phaser 1 was made to separate from the phaser 2 pistol mount, whoever built and painted it attached it permanently, so it can't be separated. But I still enjoy having it in my collection.


None to be found as of yet


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Got the Smooth On materials, waiting for the sulfur-free clay, working out the pour protocols- tilting the mould when pouring will be necessary to fill undercuts at the emitter:

Does it seem like I know what I'm doing here?:lol:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> Does it seem like I know what I'm doing here?:lol:


More than I would. That's for sure.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hm. I'm wondering if maybe you might want to consider breaking the parts down a little more. I know you want it simple, but that barrel part is going to be a king bitch, even with lots of vent holes. 

Unless you're planning to make it a 'hollow cast'. I don't know if there's a better way but what I would do is layer in resin in the mold half, all along the...what, walls? sides? Like paint, not like solid poured. Gell coat? Anyway, lay that down, let it cure, then pour RTV in for the other half of the half-mold. 

Annndd I clearly have no idea what I'm doing either.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Unless you're planning to make it a 'hollow cast'.


No, but the concept might help me- rotation as well as tilting may be in order. The first casting will tell.

So, it has begun (I added registration bumps just after the first two pics; I suck at documenting wetwork):





This first mold may go well, or it may go south; either way it's in the works finally!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I hope the molds turn out for you on the first go around. It's looking good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> I hope the molds turn out for you on the first go around. It's looking good so far :thumbsup:


Well, I did the pouring from a height thing to kill the bubbles, so I'm hopeful. But "perfection is a road, not a destination." - Chiun :lol:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That phaser is a thing of beauty. I would love to know when you'll be taking orders for them....!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

WarpCore Breach said:


> That phaser is a thing of beauty. I would love to know when you'll be taking orders for them....!


Well, tomorrow I do the second halves (assuming all goes well with these) and I'll do a cast just after that to see, but it's soon now (crosses fingers, toes, pointed ears). 
FYI these castings will have seams, I don't care myself- I'd rather have more to work with (& sand) then less & have to putty depressions.
After my first one, finished & painted, you should see what's possible with it as a kit. Or just get a finished one.

One of those _Honey, I shrunk the phaser_ Playmates toys just went for $40 on eBay today... so sad.:lol:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> One of those _Honey, I shrunk the phaser_ Playmates toys just went for $40 on eBay today... so sad.:lol:


You're kidding! I need to put mine up for sale then.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That is truly a thing of beauty! I, too, want one! 
For future reference: you may have used too much expensive mold material. You have large spaces behind and expecially in front of the grip that you could have boxed off to save rubber. And $. 
Also using what looks like a flexible material for the box might (or might not) give you a problem, depending on how flexible the mold material is. There is a reason most everyone uses Lego for the boxes, is it's cheap, and you can build all kinds of nifty shapes with it, making custom. oddly shaped boxes pretty easily, and also rubber doesn't stick to it. I usually use scrap plywood for boxes over 6 or 8 inches in any dimension. Screwed together for easy dis- and re-assembly. I find that you do need the hard sides to support the mold firmly for large pours, as the weight of the resin can deform softer molds. When it comes time to cast, especially the big phaser body, try to keep the five non-pour sides of your molds supported as firmly as possible and as close as possible to the shape that they're supported now. 
It's a real pleasure to watch this project progress. Great thread! Thanks!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starseeker said:


> For future reference: you may have used too much expensive mold material. You have large spaces behind and expecially in front of the grip that you could have boxed off to save rubber. And $.
> Also using what looks like a flexible material for the box might (or might not) give you a problem, depending on how flexible the mold material is.


Thanks for the tip, and yeah, about 2/5 of what I poured could have been saved, but for my first silicone mold ever, I'm allowing it, especially since it will end up a nice square block when assembled (shore hardness 30). I gotta thank all you guys again for answering all my questions on the casting questions thread, it REALLY helped get me this far this fast with this process. :wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, support, or clamp the mold by all means. 

Lego is good as stated but I wouldn't trust it to be non-stick to RTV, spraying mold release is a good 'belt and suspenders' idea, I believe.

Learning experiences are good.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Yes, support, or clamp the mold by all means.


It will be done, IN the box it's in now.

Honestly, I don't even expect this first mold to be perfect, but for MY purposes of making a finished Assault Phaser, I've no doubt it will work out fairly well. There will be seams & bubbles & distortions (worst case scenario), but I'll make it work in the end. Then do a perfect second mold.
OR, it might be fine first time out!
I'll let you know tomorrow- the second halves are curing as I type.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Anticipation.....


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

jheilman said:


> Anticipation.....


Amen! :dude:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> Anticipation.....


Just took the molds apart... mold release did not work, and I had to cut to separate the halves. GRRR Arghh! But I'll cast tomorrow to see, and if the molds are compromised a bit, at least I think I can make finished pieces anyway.
Updates tomorrow, same Bat time, same Bat station.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, where others would be screaming "I FAILED!!" I'm actually pretty happy. Major flash problem yes, but I know just what I did wrong- I need to clamp boards to keep the sides exactly flat, they bulged in that upright position.


I don't think this is bad at all for a first try, and this will be my 'crapizoid' phaser!



Surfin' the learnin' curve.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Nicely done!


You're too kind. The next ones will be way better.
Man, this is fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I have no idea if this would work with your project and the resin, but when I make stuff (mostly sculpted pins) I use acrylic model paint as mold release. It also acts as a primer bonded with the resin. But I make my stuff using two-part epoxy, it might not work with real resin. 

And I know I'm an a** to keep on this but I still think you'd get a better, cleaner pour if you made the nozzle and the energy pack dangle bit as separate bits. You could probably cast them in the same mold.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> And I know I'm an a** to keep on this but I still think you'd get a better, cleaner pour if you made the nozzle and the energy pack dangle bit as separate bits. You could probably cast them in the same mold.


I'm starting to think you may be right. I'll see how these next pulls come out- I was always planning to do more than one mold anyway, the next might separate them like that...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The second one just came out, improved board-N-clamp technique resulted in nearly zero flash. With the exception of a couple of small bubbles, it's just about perfect. *does happy dance*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Well it's almost 90 degrees here, so I'm stopping now, I'll resume after it dips back to 80 later. Tally: 4 so far; 1 crapizoid (left), 1 needs work, but is salvagable (top), 2 really nice.

While these will work for ME, I'm afraid, as kits, they aren't so good, unless one is really good at (and doesn't mind) a lot of clean up work. My next mold will clear up these issues. I'm surprised this one has worked as well as it has, considering it had to be literally torn open after the silicone set.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

This is so cool, I feel like I'm learning just watching you.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carl_G said:


> This is so cool, I feel like I'm learning just watching you.


Remember, any questions you have will be answered!

Here's raw cast detail:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats! That is brilliant, from start to finish. I hope you realize that you have now entered the world of molding and casting, from which there is no return. 

I have to admit, for such a complex project, you did so good, it was like there was no learning curve. I guess I'll just credit the results of my first attempts to having just given up cocaine that same day. Sigh. 

Surely, fine, indeed!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starseeker said:


> I hope you realize that you have now entered the world of molding and casting, from which there is no return.


Yeah, there IS something rather magical about the fact that my wood, epoxy resin & styrene prototype is now all plastic!:woohoo:

Here is a shot outdoors before trimming of the raw cast... the cowl just _fits_!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Beautiful! Well done, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Very cool! Makes me want to get into casting lol


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! That turned out swell!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Wow! That turned out swell!


_Swell_? You know, Trek, there are very few people left in the world who feel comfortable saying that word.

Seriously, thanks! Now if I could just turn the damn replicator off...


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Turn the replicator off?!?! Why would you want to do THAT?!?! LOL!

Seriously, those look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Seriously, those look great! :thumbsup:


Thanks man!
So, I have a really small workspace, and it's been hot & humid here, so I can only cast early in the mourning for a few short hours. I need to finish this run before I can clean this all up & begin work on my finished pieces; I can't even THINK of filling, filing & sanding whilst in the process of casting. Two more will be cast tomorrow if the humidity is low enough, then I'll retire the molds and begin sorting through the various qualities of the casts for work on them. In the end, I will have pulled 9 from these molds, about average I take it. My next molds will be fairly flawless based on what I've learned doing my present ones (without the mold flaws I need to attend to to make them good for finishing), and FAR better for kits, both solid & hollow.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great! Very impressive work!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looking great! Very impressive work!


Thank you Perfesser, and to think this is _ALL because_ my co-worker's daughter said to him, "Dad, you can't trade him (me) your old (Playmates Assault) phaser for his (TOS Art Asylum)- I use it to play with the cat!"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Thank you Perfesser, and to think this is _ALL because_ my co-worker's daughter said to him, "Dad, you can't trade him (me) your old (Playmates Assault) phaser for his (TOS Art Asylum)- I use it to play with the cat!"


Ha! Amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I just spent the last hour going over my pictures & searching images of "assault phaser" online (I can't do much more with the humidity here preventing me from casting my last two right now), and with the variations in original prop casting for the two movies the design was used in, I finally feel confident that I arrived at a pretty good look for my master when I finished it _almost a year ago_... just never sure of myself, I guess, but in re-checking it I feel better.
Sunday will be low humidity, and then I'll finish my initial castings- then the fun begins! My first test FINISHED assault phaser will be produced. Freakin' FINALLY.

-just a minor update.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

H&H dropped drastically around 8pm, I was able to pour & pull 3 more. 
That's it for this run. 10 in all, one crapizoid, 9 workable, not bad.

A look inside the molds for anyone interested:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Good news/bad news: Now that I'm done casting, and I cleaned up & sat down with them under the mag-glasses, I have a new tally- out of 10 castings, 5 came out fine (needing the expected work, plus a wee bit more here & there), 3 came out with problems (more work than I'd _like_ to have to do), and 2 are just messed up (see below). 

Here's the 'more work than I'd like to do':


A couple of yahren ago I purchased a few resin TOS Galactica blasters from MIM, and they had some similar issues, so I'm actually pretty good at these fixes (I just don't particularly enjoy them). 
Epoxy putty is my friend.

More soon.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Reason why I think that magazine stub should be a separate part..:whistles: 

Seriously, it's a man's job you're doing there. sucking HUGE amount of RTV going on. I once had the fantasy of trying to pull a mold off a pistol I made but I got stopped by the cost and personal insecurity.

(Cosmo Gun, Space Battleship Yamato. Several L/S kits of the Type 14 Nambu died for the effort  )

Keep on keeping on there. It's a nifty project.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Keep on keeping on there. It's a nifty project.


Oh, I will.:thumbsup: I love this design too much to stop now.
But the fixes on this run will almost be like sculpting it all over again (in small parts). So be it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Epoxy putty is my friend.


One of the best inventions ever. What brand do you use?

I use Magic Sculp: http://www.magicsculp.com/ordering.htm


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> One of the best inventions ever. What brand do you use?
> 
> I use Magic Sculp: http://www.magicsculp.com/ordering.htm


I'd like to try that, presently I use Loctite.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Update: A problem with the moulds entailed the trigger not being centered (off by an incredibly irritating *mm* or so). I got good pulls, just no one perfect one. So I'll combine parts from different pulls to create maybe 6 or 7 good phasers from the 10 I cast. I had to deep-cut triggers off & begin rebuilding the cuts with plastic epoxy putty in prep for replacing the triggers in a centered position. Each phaser is getting a total re-work as well as the normal clean-up inherent in resin casting (bubble trouble, flash, etc.).




So, another 6 hours of work on each phaser, twice what I was expecting. And NO, this will NOT be added into the final cost of a finished piece. Target price of about a hundred will remain. I want folks to see my finished phaser(s) and go "Wow, that's great! I want one" not "Wow that's great, too bad he had to jack up the price because he couldn't mould & cast _perfectly_ his first time out."
Were I in a different financial situation, I'd simply re-mould & practically give away these casts, but I can't afford to do that, so I will soldier on here, creatively speaking.

I should have the first one done in eight weeks, but I don't have eight weeks, so I'll do it in two.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> I should have the first one done in eight weeks, but I don't have eight weeks, so I'll do it in two.


That's how you'll maintain your reputation as a miracle-worker. :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> I should have the first one done in eight weeks, but I don't have eight weeks, so I'll do it in two.


Haha, I love it!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Warp speed...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You're actually doing a lot of the normally expected clean up work for a resin model kit. 

Don't take ALL the fun out of it


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You're actually doing a lot of the normally expected clean up work for a resin model kit.
> 
> Don't take ALL the fun out of it


I believe he said that he "wants one of the worst ones"... lol


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> I should have the first one done in eight weeks, but I don't have eight weeks, so I'll do it in two.


Your reputation is secure! :thumbsup:

That was one of the best one-liners in ST III: TSFS


----------



## Mr Morton (Feb 10, 2013)

Just finished reading this thread start to finish. Very impressive project. Kudos, Chris.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mr Morton said:


> Just finished reading this thread start to finish. Very impressive project. Kudos, Chris.


Thanks!
Tiny update: I'm working two of the lesser quality pulls to see what comes of them... one part painted with primer, one part painted clean, this is where I see the best way to finish them. This will be MY phaser however it comes out.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Looking amazing!


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Very sweet :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!
I was not going to post until tomorrow, but dagnabbit I'm so enthused! No, it won't be perfect by any means, but 'overall' I'm likin' my 'test' assault phaser a lot because of what it means I can do with the rest of these casts when I take the time necessary to make 'em right!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That looks awesome, you've done an impressive job with this project!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> That looks awesome, you've done an impressive job with this project!


Thanks man. I was gonna do that distressed metal paint like you see on some assault phaser prop photos & the MR one, but I just checked my STVI DVD again, and I don't see it there. Yeah, a bit in STV, but pure black VI looks like the way I'm going with it...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Well, here's the finished not-so-good cast. I had a problem with my Rustoleum chrome- it went on nice & looked almost like real metal, but when I touched it, my finger oil dulled the shine. Polishing it didn't help; Clear coating it turned it greyish, so I just used acrylic silver instead. It actually looks a bit better in these photos than in person- there are a number of micro-bubbles I didn't bother with since this is just my test gun. But now I know if I can make a crap pull come out this nice with minimal effort, a really good one is possible. I'm also looking into how to make or purchase real metal parts...


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

WOW, that is seriously so cool! You did an excellend job. It's amazing thinking back to what you did to get to this point.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> WOW, that is seriously so cool! You did an excellend job. It's amazing thinking back to what you did to get to this point.


It was a "let's see..." project if memory serves.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't want this to sound like I'm belittling the work, it's meant to be praise, you've done an outstanding job creating a 'background player' Phaser. Actually, probably better than the 'on screen' ones. Surely more than good enough for costume work. 

It's funny how much it looks like an 'Enterprise' Phase Pistol. But better. 

Now I think we had this discussion before but was this design intended to have a 'type 1' Phaser component or was it designed to just be a bad-a** assault weapon? Or did they even think that deep into the design? I mean, I can see Shatner saying " we need a Phaser that has some physical business we can do with it, like cocking a slide or something to show everyone being all pumped up ready"


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very nice! I know you're not happy w/the paintjob, but the pics make it look great, IMNSHO. :thumbsup


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Now I think we had this discussion before but was this design intended to have a 'type 1' Phaser component or was it designed to just be a bad-a** assault weapon? Or did they even think that deep into the design? I mean, I can see Shatner saying " we need a Phaser that has some physical business we can do with it, like cocking a slide or something to show everyone being all pumped up ready"


I've read a lot on this, basically, Shatner wanted a phaser with some real-world connection to it, like being visibly loaded (the 'power' clip), but the slide was a bonus for him- it was a way of having access to the innards for maintainence, in fact I read all actors were TOLD not to play with opening & closing it, but once Shatner saw it could be done he added the 'cocking' idea to the scene where they checked & loaded the clips. :lol:
No smaller phaser was ever made for it- I think that's just a clever fan afterthought.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe you can use your "not-so-great" (HA! ) painted phaser as a test subject for a weathered paintjob... Think of all the potential for adding dings and scratches and other fun details!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carl_G said:


> Maybe you can use your "not-so-great" (HA! ) painted phaser as a test subject for a weathered paintjob... Think of all the potential for adding dings and scratches and other fun details!


I was thinking of it, but dang it- I like it black!!!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> I was thinking of it, but dang it- I like it black!!!


LOL, it's the texturer in me talking... Back when I did 3D modeling, my favourte part was always painting the dirt and grunge.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> No smaller phaser was ever made for it- I think that's just a clever fan afterthought.


Yeah the little bitty phaser one that came in a kit I've got and fits under the cowl doesn't seem to measure up in my opinion--way too small.

But there is a small hand phaser type 1 used in the Starfleet Academy computer game film story that I thought came from the combat phaser:

http://youtu.be/H5H_1Sz937M?t=7m30s

I assumed that it came from the rear of the combat phaser though I was never 100% sure of that and never saw any confirmation of that anywhere else. There _is_ that rubber looking boot section on the combat phaser pistol that seems to provide a mating area for a potential combat phaser 1 sitting on the top rear of the pistol:










Some screen caps:





































Of course, looking at it now, the rear portion of the combat phaser is a narrower and taller than the phaser 1 depicted in those scenes. Still, it would seem to be a good way to do it if you simply_ had _to have a phaser 1 incorporated into the combat phaser design.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

All I know is Godzilla is toast...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I think that Phaser 1 is the nifty one from....oh, nerts, ST III? 

And Chris, you may THINK Godzilla is toast, but he's got backup on the way... 

http://www.amazon.com/Bandai-Tamash...UTF8&colid=G2XACBTUPVLV&coliid=I17W2UAUO5CINN

(and there is something kinda Monty Python-ish about the disembodied hand gripping the Phaser pics...  )


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I think that Phaser 1 is the nifty one from....oh, nerts, ST III?


No, don't think so. There is a half cowl on the front of the SFA phaser 1 and no ridges. It might have been something someone made up real quick. It's just possible it was made to look as if it came off the combat phaser. Would be nice to know the origins of it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> All I know is Godzilla is toast...


Fantastic job!!!! Looks great!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> And Chris, you may THINK Godzilla is toast, but he's got backup on the way...
> http://www.amazon.com/Bandai-Tamash...UTF8&colid=G2XACBTUPVLV&coliid=I17W2UAUO5CINN


OOooooo, that looks great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Fantastic job!!!! Looks great!


Thanks! Aparrently B9 approved...:jest:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> No, don't think so. There is a half cowl on the front of the SFA phaser 1 and no ridges. It might have been something someone made up real quick. It's just possible it was made to look as if it came off the combat phaser. Would be nice to know the origins of it.


Boy, I just can't make out enough detail on those screen caps. It still looks alot like the ST III hand Phaser to me, or given how she holds it maybe even a black painted 'cricket' Phaser from TNG. Lord knows there's been various resin copies of THAT thing out there since the '80s.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Boy, I just can't make out enough detail on those screen caps. It still looks alot like the ST III hand Phaser to me, or given how she holds it maybe even a black painted 'cricket' Phaser from TNG. Lord knows there's been various resin copies of THAT thing out there since the '80s.


Yes, hard to make out but don't think it's related to the cricket phaser--is way too big for it and not the proper shape:










(BTW: The cricket phaser--or something very close to it--is what I think was included with my resin kit of the combat phaser I got several years ago.) 

I also checked my pics for what the _ST:TMP_ and _STII _phaser 1's looked like and it has no resemblance there, either.

The STIII phaser 1:










Note the shape of it doesn't conform at all. 

The SFA phaser 1 has a cowling on it and its shape appears to be basically a hood which made me think of the rear of the combat phaser which it might have been made to resemble. Or it may have been made to look as if if came from inside the combat phaser which, I'm sure, couldn't have happened because it looks too wide for that.

Here's a quickie analysis of one of the screen caps:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

I remeber seeing a diagram ages ago that said there was an itty-bitty Phaser I underneath the front cowling, if you flipped it up (the hinge was towards the emitter). It seems overly complicated to me; I like the indepentdent Phaser I / II in this case.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Carl_G said:


> I remeber seeing a diagram ages ago that said there was an itty-bitty Phaser I underneath the front cowling, if you flipped it up (the hinge was towards the emitter). It seems overly complicated to me; I like the indepentdent Phaser I / II in this case.


Yeah, I agree. The itty bitty one is non-starter as far as I'm concerned. Even if there were one under the cowling, it would have to be bigger than that thing.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

So, Chrisisall...any idea when you think you might start selling these? I'd definitely like to get my grubby mitts on one!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

1701ALover said:


> So, Chrisisall...any idea when you think you might start selling these? I'd definitely like to get my grubby mitts on one!


A finished one? Well, I'm working on various parts at the same time.. so a couple weeks. Like Scotty said, I'll let ya know.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

What if you hold a cricket phaser backwards ? would it look something like what she's holding on to.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Bernard Guignar said:


> What if you hold a cricket phaser backwards ? would it look something like what she's holding on to.


You're onto something there, I think!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Bernard Guignar said:


> What if you hold a cricket phaser backwards ? would it look something like what she's holding on to.


Oh, who's a clever lad then? I think you got it. 

Terrible picture attached.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Bernard Guignar said:


> What if you hold a cricket phaser backwards ? would it look something like what she's holding on to.


Yep, that may just be it!! :thumbsup:

I think I was overestimating its size in the female actress's hand. The cricket that I have is very, very small and seemed too small for what she was holding.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yep, that may just be it!! :thumbsup:
> I think I was overestimating its size in the female actress's hand. The cricket that I have is very, very small and seemed too small for what she was holding.


I think you have it there!

On my front with my phasers, I found a simple answer to the semi-sticky acrylic coat- ordinary talcum powder. Takes the slight sticky feel out & doesn't change the look much except to improve it a bit!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Bernard Guignar said:


> What if you hold a cricket phaser backwards ? would it look something like what she's holding on to.





Chrisisall said:


> I think you have it there!


It would appear that the people including the cricket phaser with the pistol were correct after all--at least to the point someone would consider the _SFA_ computer game to be canon--which it is not. It is interesting to find that the ad hoc use of the backwards cricket phaser in the _SFA _computer game apparently inspired the association of it with the combat phaser by some resin kit makers. 

Personally, I'd prefer something with a little more heft and consider the matter still technically open as to whether and how there is a phaser 1 component to the combat phaser. 

Edit: I'd forgotten that Master Replicas also included the backwards cricket(?) phaser 1 (modified?) in their version of the pistol (pic is not mine--found on the internet):










As did Sgt. Wilco which is the kit I've got (picture below found on the internet):










Review of the MR and Roddenberry combat phasers:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just my personal opinion, but it doesn't really make sense for this particular phaser to have a phaser 1 attached to it. IIRC it is classified as the assault phaser (though I am not sure if that is cannon), and if it is, then it is meant for heavy duty combat, there would be no need for a phaser 1. The phaser 1 was meant for diplomatic missions or missions where show of force was meant to be discreet. Carrying this phaser is not being discreet. I could easily see Starfleet not designing a phaser 1 with this model. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> Just my personal opinion, but it doesn't really make sense for this particular phaser to have a phaser 1 attached to it. IIRC it is classified as the assault phaser (though I am not sure if that is cannon), and if it is, then it is meant for heavy duty combat, there would be no need for a phaser 1. The phaser 1 was meant for diplomatic missions or missions where show of force was meant to be discreet. Carrying this phaser is not being discreet. I could easily see Starfleet not designing a phaser 1 with this model. Again, just my opinion.


Agreed 100%. Again, it wasn't designed to BE opened onscreen- that's for inner workings access. Shat was the one who used that access as a 'cocking' gimick in Trek V.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Just my personal opinion, but it doesn't really make sense for this particular phaser to have a phaser 1 attached to it. IIRC it is classified as the assault phaser (though I am not sure if that is cannon), and if it is, then it is meant for heavy duty combat, there would be no need for a phaser 1. The phaser 1 was meant for diplomatic missions or missions where show of force was meant to be discreet. Carrying this phaser is not being discreet. I could easily see Starfleet not designing a phaser 1 with this model. Again, just my opinion.


As far as on screen canon is concerned, you're right, no doubt about it. In addition, I've not seen any diagrams or orthos (licensed or not) showing the phaser 1.

Personally, I wouldn't mind a phaser 1 on the combat phaser but the one that has been created for the _SFA_ series and others just doesn't really cut it for a "combat" weapon. The modular configuration as on the earlier phasers would work for a combat pistol as well, IMHO, but that little thingamajig just isn't hefty enough.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

NOW I'm happy with my test subject. I re-did the flat acrylic clear coat, a gloss clear coat on the silver bits, & finished it with talcum powder & a buff.



Work continues on my good casts!


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> NOW I'm happy with my test subject. I re-did the flat acrylic clear coat, a gloss clear coat on the silver bits, & finished it with talcum powder & a buff.
> 
> 
> Work continues on my good casts!


Looks fantastic, man!! Can't wait to add one to my collection! =)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> NOW I'm happy with my test subject. I re-did the flat acrylic clear coat, a gloss clear coat on the silver bits, & finished it with talcum powder & a buff.


How does the talcum powder and buffing procedure work? What does that do to the finish?

Pistol looks really great is why I'm asking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> How does the talcum powder and buffing procedure work? What does that do to the finish?
> 
> Pistol looks really great is why I'm asking.:thumbsup:


It takes away any residual tacky feel, and dulls the pure black just a tiny bit.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm just not happy with the nozzle on these casts...the seam messes with the bilateral symmetry.. so I moulded it separately last night to add on to the body. It worked.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

*cough cough* ahem. told you so? 

Also gives you options, like casting the barrel/nozzle in clear for that 'Forbidden Planet' effect, just for fun. Pew pew pew pew!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> *cough cough* ahem. told you so?


yes... you did. you were right, dude.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> yes... you did. you were right, dude.


Naw, I was lucky. 

But consider the new options this now gives you.

make a cast of the nozzle. drill a hole, mount a rod to it, place the nozzle/rod combo into your existing mold, pour and presto, you've now got a partially hollow Phaser. This can save resin if nothing else.

Naturally, you have to figure how thick and long the rod needs to be so the walls aren't too thin, it has to be glass smooth and coated with mold release and I'm sorry I know it all sounds dirty but I hope you're seeing what I'm trying to say here. 

You could do the same with a separate cast energy pack. have the rod for that connect (and must be removable or it won't work) with the rod attached to the nozzle and ba-bing, now you're re-created a multi-part sliding mold giving you a hollow body and grip, waiting for a light and sound module. 

It's just an idea. It might not work at all. It might be completely insane.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> you've now got a partially hollow Phaser. This can save resin if nothing else.


Actually, I'm gonna do roto-casting on a few: basically you pour in half (or less) the full volume the mould could take and seal it then turn it over & around for a half hour as it cures. I can construct a simple crude device to do it with. Or do it manually...:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Here's a quick test-fit with the parts in progress:

This will make my first test phaser look like crap.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Constantly getting even better :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Constantly getting even better :thumbsup:


Thanks harris. OCD can work FOR one at times!:jest:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks harris. OCD can work FOR one at times!:jest:


No prob. That's a fact lol I can relate big time.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> No prob. That's a fact lol I can relate big time.


Yeah, there's a fine line between 'I can make it better' and 'I'm DONE with this' as a result, eh?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Seeing this... makes me want to be a better modeller...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Seeing this... makes me want to be a better modeller...


That's a kindness! I'm trying as I type...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, every day I visit HobbyTalk I wish I was a better modeler. New jealousy every thread I visit. Including this one.


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Really impressed with what you are doing Keep up the great work:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Bernard Guignar said:


> Really impressed with what you are doing Keep up the great work:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks! Still testing on the nozzle... hmmm, a few areas still to finess....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My reasearch show chroming to be a very expensive industrial process, and at-home chroming gets good results, but still more expensive than I'm willing to go, and the resutls are iffy when touched or cleaned too much. Spray silver acrylic gone over with a finer brushed on silver acrylic with a gloss acrylic clear coat seems to be my best option.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> My reasearch show chroming to be a very expensive industrial process, and at-home chroming gets good results, but still more expensive than I'm willing to go, and the resutls are iffy when touched or cleaned too much. Spray silver acrylic gone over with a finer brushed on silver acrylic with a gloss acrylic clear coat seems to be my best option.


OR you could machine them out of aluminum and hand polish them all


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> OR you could machine them out of aluminum and hand polish them all


Give me the machine and I'll be good to go!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Give me the machine and I'll be good to go!


If I had one, I'd do it for you lol


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Testing & prep continues on my hand-made nozzles...


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

The one in the back row, middle looks really good!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> The one in the back row, middle looks really good!


Yeah, it's REAL shiny... but I have to see if it's a _durable_ shiny as well- it can't just look good with no touching. This will be wrapped up in a few days; drying time is the bane of my prop-making existence.:freak:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, watching paint dry is no fun, is it??

But still really interesting watching the progress move along!

Let me get this straight - I am under the impression that these are the ones for sale (yes? no?) and they're going to be finished if that's the case?!? 

Whoa! :freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Let me get this straight - I am under the impression that these are the ones for sale (yes? no?) and they're going to be finished if that's the case?!?


 I will keep two, & four of these will be sold to fund my making more so every Trek V or VI fan can have an affordable assault phaser prop. This is my goal. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> I will keep two, & four of these will be sold to fund my making more so every Trek V or VI fan can have an affordable assault phaser prop. This is my goal. :thumbsup:


Be sure to let me know when you've got one ready. I really want one!! =)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

1701ALover said:


> Be sure to let me know when you've got one ready. I really want one!! =)


I'll let y'all know here.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry for "jumping the gun", but do you have a rough cost in mind, Chris?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Sorry for "jumping the gun", but do you have a rough cost in mind, Chris?


$120 for a finished piece... $60 for a raw cast after I mould it again better.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I got the nozzles primed:

And extensive tests on crap nozzles seem to indicate that Krylon aluminum matte with a protective coat of Testors gloss clear lacquer is the best metal look:
(no flash)

(flash)

Thoughts?


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

The metallic finish looks great, I think!

And the twelve-year-old in me giggled when I read "crap nozzles".


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

1701ALover said:


> And the twelve-year-old in me giggled when I read "crap nozzles".


Will _we_ ever grow up?


----------



## Mr Morton (Feb 10, 2013)

Warning: This replica is known to the State Of California to cause fever, cold sweats and draining of wallets.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mr Morton said:


> Warning: This replica is known to the State Of California to cause fever, cold sweats and draining of wallets.


LOL, nice warning there...

Last test, and it worked. Nice metallic look, not too chrome-y, just right. 


Now on to the actual nozzles!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Perfect. Just perfect. You got it nailed I think.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Perfect. Just perfect. You got it nailed I think.


Thanks, that's a not-so-good picture of a questionable cast-test. The actual ones are coming out REAL good. Pictures tomorrow. Gotta love Krylon.:thumbsup:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Looking good. So, once it's clear-coated, can it be wet-sanded and then polished for a really smooth sheen? 

Don't laugh, but what about Rub N Buf silver? I used that on a sword replica and it looks really good. Until you handle it too much. It can come off. I think clear-coating that would kill the finish. Never tried. I just re-apply Rub N Buf.

It's not silver, but this is a Rub N Buf bronze/copper finish. Looks great in bright light. Shines like metal.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

chrisisall said:


> will _we_ ever grow up?


never!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Will we ever grow up?





1701ALover said:


> never!!!


_Never grow up! Never surrender!_


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> _Never grow up! Never surrender!_
> 
> Galaxy Quest (The original show) - YouTube


:lol:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> Looking good. So, once it's clear-coated, can it be wet-sanded and then polished for a really smooth sheen?


Well, it shouldn't have to be. Still a bit of drying to go (laquer gets its full hardness in a couple of weeks...), but take a look:



And in indoor light:


Not as good as real metal but close enough for my purposes I think.
All silver sucks- it scrapes off or smudges easily; luckily I found a coating that works with it- and matte aluminum is too bright, and the laquer coat both dulls it slightly AND protects it, as per my evil plan!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A second coat of the aluminium matte & clear lacquer yielded even better results. 

This is the final look. Now to finish up on these... I'm on holiday next week, see you all the week after!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

HAW! Looks like some kind of super techno clay pipe! SPACE Leprechauns!

*ahem* seriously, looks damn good. Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> HAW! Looks like some kind of super techno clay pipe! SPACE Leprechauns!


OMG, it's the Seventies! Smokin' O bole!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Back from holiday (More like suspension of creativity) and good to be back on the phasers!
The nozzles are rock hard & shiny!

The bodies are being loveingly prepped...


The Grand Canyon was nice, but this is more fun!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm DAMN glad to see you finally got those phasers out! Now that you have a few cast, others can the quality of these for themselves. I just need to finish a few parts for the X-wing kit that I started last year, then I can cast copies of it. I need to find a resin that I can pour that won't dry in a couple minutes before I can use it. I need more working time before curing. This will help move things along more smoothly when casting big parts that need to get into the small crevices of the moulds. What brand of resin are you using? 

~ Chris ​


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dyonisis said:


> What brand of resin are you using?


Smooth On's Smooth Cast 305, pot life 7 minutes. Their 310 has 20 minutes, but takes 8-16 times longer to cure:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

You'll notice on my first test phaser (foreground) the imperfections in the hood; there will be none on my finished ones! Knocking out resin pinholes and such is a hard job, but someone has to do it!

Still finding things to work on with the bodies, primer is both a blessing & a curse...


Like Nevelle said, sweep continues.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Good to see an update on these, looking better and better! Hope all is well :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Good to see an update on these, looking better and better! Hope all is well :wave:


Thanks, been on holiday. Also, the sanding of pin hole filler is a delicate process!!!:freak:


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks, been on holiday. Also, the sanding of pin hole filler is a delicate process!!!:freak:


Didn't you know holidays are not allowed when people are waiting for progress?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks, been on holiday. Also, the sanding of pin hole filler is a delicate process!!!:freak:


I thought I remembered you saying you were going to be out for a while. I hope you had an enjoyable time. I don't envy you with such tedious sanding!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> I don't envy you with such tedious sanding!


It's your typical "There, I'm done"/prime/"Oh. There's _that_.":lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> Still finding things to work on with the bodies, primer is both a blessing & a curse...


It's the Kzinti's fault!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> It's the Kzinti's fault!


I didn't even see that one! They attack and are gone so quickly...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> I didn't even see that one! They attack and are gone so quickly...


You missed your shot! You had the phaser pointed right at him!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You missed your shot! You had the phaser pointed right at him!


Dude, it wasn't assembled! I'm lucky to be alive.... WAIT!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Just keep him away from this!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Just keep him away from this!


I vapourized it!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Help! I'm locked in a phaser factory, and I can't get out!


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Dude...these look serious amazing!! I cannot wait to get my hands on one!! =)


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Those are great looking all you'll need are the little id plaque on the bottom
of the handle :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Bernard Guignar said:


> all you'll need are the little id plaque on the bottom of the handle


That will come, with my initials encoded, heh heh.:thumbsup:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> Help! I'm locked in a phaser factory, and I can't get out!


What I just don't understand is, you say that like it's a bad thing. 

Lookin' good.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Just keep him away from this!


Oh yeah. One of my favorite TAS episodes.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Small update, I got snagged into making one with metal parts (provided by my client), so here's his and another that is just one step ahead:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

More sanding, priming, painting...



The emitter needs a blue emitter thingy, so I got rhinestones (acrylic) & sanded them down & buffed them:



Close now.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

So close now, sooooo close!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Would you hurry up and finish these already


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Would you hurry up and finish these already


I'm tryin', man! Today it's windy like Chicago here, no painting. Those of you who can paint indoors count yourselves SOOOO lucky! Half the time it's windy or raining.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm tryin', man! Today it's windy like Chicago here, no painting. Those of you who can paint indoors count yourselves SOOOO lucky! Half the time it's windy or raining.


I hear ya. I have to paint either in my garage or outside. I prefer to paint outside between the 2 choices...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jgoldsack said:


> I prefer to paint outside between the 2 choices...


If I lived where YOU live, well, yeah!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!!







More better pictures when the Earth turns a bit so my side is lit...


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Chris, those are absolutely beautiful! Amazing job. I wish I could get one, but the wife would probably have a fit if I branched my collection even further out.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Chris, those are absolutely beautiful! Amazing job.


Thanks! My Son paid me the highest compliment an hour ago: he said he couldn't believe I made it all from scratch! *so happy*


> I wish I could get one, but the wife would probably have a fit if I branched my collection even further out.


Understood. If I can do a second perfect mould I might be able to offer clean kits at a *totally* reasonable price: we'll see.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Gorgeous. Simply gorgeous....! :thumbsup:

I hope to be able to afford one myself, depending on the availability!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The better pix:






(Bottom left is my first test phaser, bottom right is the commissioned one with metal parts worked in)


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Way to go! Just outstanding! What great craftsmanship. Your client will be thrilled!


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Chris...I MUST HAVE ONE!!  Any chance you can reserve one for me, and I'll pay you in January? (Possibly sooner, depending on $$.)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

1701ALover said:


> Chris...I MUST HAVE ONE!!  Any chance you can reserve one for me, and I'll pay you in January? (Possibly sooner, depending on $$.)


With any luck by January I'll have a new cheaper & better batch anyway!:thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks! My Son paid me the highest compliment an hour ago: he said he couldn't believe I made it all from scratch! *so happy*
> Understood. If I can do a second perfect mould I might be able to offer clean kits at a *totally* reasonable price: we'll see.:thumbsup:


Don't count me out just yet. I may catch her in a really good mood, it's an expensive time of year for us right now though.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Don't count me out just yet. I may catch her in a really good mood, it's an expensive time of year for us right now though.


Oh, don't count ME out in making more- I love this design, and will SO pursue making more at stupid affordable prices for fans not served by anyone else.:thumbsup:
I'm a fan first & foremost; if you can wait into the new year, you'll be paying less for it. Kit or finished piece.
I really like the Master Replica's one, but the slide opening & the small phaser inside is totally unnecessary to me. And the seam down the underside is yuck. EXTREMELY nice toy, but I like the look of hand crafted, imperfect (and screen accurate) replicas more. That's why I started on this project instead of simply saving up hundreds to buy one (Simply, in THIS economy?).
Off my soapbox now.:lol:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yo Chris,

I've not been on Hobby Talk for quite awhile and wanted to find out if it's true! A little birdie told me, that if we can tell you Spock's last name, we get one of your little black Phasers for free....

Any truth to this? 

HAL9001-


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> With any luck by January I'll have a new cheaper & better batch anyway!:thumbsup:


Awesome! I'll PM you! =)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm so happy with these.

The next ones will be even better.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm so happy with these.


You should be--they're extremely awesome! Can't express how impressed I am.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fozzie said:


> You should be--they're extremely awesome! Can't express how impressed I am.


I now own my two favourite phasers!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Okay, I'm tired of waiting for Chrisisall to announce these are for sale and how much.  Are you going to offer kits and finished phasers as has been hinted? Any idea of when and how much.

And trust me, I know how real life can delay projects like this. Thanks for making it to the finish line.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Incredible work! these things look great! Superb workmanship!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> Are you going to offer kits and finished phasers as has been hinted? Any idea of when and how much.


Early Feb 2014 
Cheep.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Chrisisall, I apologize for coming to this game so late!:lol:

That being said, your ST VI Phaser is OUTSTANDING!!!

I'm with you, the TOS is my favorite and the ST:VI is second favorite of all the phasers used in TREK.

Mike.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

crowe-t said:


> your ST VI Phaser is OUTSTANDING!!!
> I'm with you, the TOS is my favorite and the ST:VI is second favorite of all the phasers used in TREK.


Yeah, I love this thing...


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

It's been a long ride, but I'm glad I followed you through it! Well done!

Jim


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Although I enjoy everything that has to do with TOS and, therefore, like the weapons, especially the TOS phasers, I was never was a big fan to the point of building one from scratch or buying it. So, I followed the thread with interest, but in silence. 

Now, however, I must express my admiration for the excellent and painstakingly done work. Congratulations Chrisisall! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Gorgeous! Breathtaking! 

And I don't mean in a Seinfeldian sort of way either!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks; here's final shots of my best one before it goes up for auction:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

How can something that ugly be that beautiful? What a great example of replica making. Tho' I'm sure the originals never looked go good. Thanks for sharing this build with us!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starseeker said:


> How can something that ugly be that beautiful? What a great example of replica making.


Thanks!

As I'm about to sell one, I thought I'd take pics of my entire herd before it thins out. I also replaced the nozzle on my 'test phaser' to pretty it up some...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Those turned out really nice. Well done!

I won't comment on what appears to be you wearing a 'tactical sweater' similar to what was worn in the movie. Just a coincidence, I'm sure. Of course.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> I won't comment on what appears to be you wearing a 'tactical sweater' similar to what was worn in the movie. Just a coincidence, I'm sure. Of course.


I hadn't noticed that.:lol:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Steve H said:


> Those turned out really nice. Well done!
> 
> I won't comment on what appears to be you wearing a 'tactical sweater' similar to what was worn in the movie. Just a coincidence, I'm sure. Of course.


That's funny


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> That's funny


Guys, it's a flippin' yellow sweater!

The phaser. The phaser's the thing, wherein we'll catch the conscience of the king.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sure it's just a coincidence. Of course. It just happens to have the same puffed cuff pattern and the same knit weave and I think that's more a 'sand' than 'yellow'...

Come on, admit it. You've got one of those TWOK style Starfleet badges over the left chest, don't ya? It's OK. I had a short-sleeve shirt that was similar to those seen in TMP. Back in '79 I would find myself wearing it with gray slacks and a Lincoln Enterprises TMP command patch tacked on...*ahem*

(OK, at that time I was president of the local ST club. I confess. But I won't talk about 1978 and dressing as an Andorian...oops..  )


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> I had a short-sleeve shirt that was similar to those seen in TMP. Back in '79 I would find myself wearing it with gray slacks and a Lincoln Enterprises TMP command patch tacked on...*ahem*


Back in '75 I had a Lincoln Enterprises blue windbreaker with TOS science patch & trimmings. That was right after I started martial arts classes, so I could proudly wear it to school with no fear of the anti-Trek-geek bullies.:wave:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Back in '75 I had a Lincoln Enterprises blue windbreaker with TOS science patch & trimmings. That was right after I started martial arts classes, so I could proudly wear it to school with no fear of the anti-Trek-geek bullies.:wave:


Yep, before it was cool to be a Trek/Sci-fi geek or nerd. I remember those days myself.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> Yep, before it was cool to be a Trek/Sci-fi geek or nerd. I remember those days myself.


"You think you're Dr. Spock on the Star Track Enterprise?"

A little Kirk Fu went a long way back then...:thumbsup:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

"Snatch the tribble from my hand Grasshopper."

A little Kung Fu Trek.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jheilman said:


> "Snatch the tribble from my hand Grasshopper."
> 
> A little Kung Fu Trek.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Good one, J!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I reworked my nozzle, moulded it & cast one:


*Oh CRAP*! I must have fed it after midnight or got it wet or something!!!


:wave:
Just preparing for a new batch. (the Gremlins refs just keep on comin') 
Gotta make a lot; only half come out usable in the end.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, depending on how flawed they turned out, you could re-purpose those things as either 'medical instruments' or the basis of a scanner or something. 

Seems a shame to just toss them out, given the cost of resin and all.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Seems a shame to just toss them out, given the cost of resin and all.


They ALL serve as R&D aids in the process...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Whoa! Are those nozzles going to be clear? Could add some potential lighting options there.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> Whoa! Are those nozzles going to be clear? Could add some potential lighting options there.


Well, I suppose it could, but I just like polyester resin for the nozzles- it's rock hard & sands to a fine finish for chroming & coating.


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

TonyT said:


> Fantastic!


A Star Trek VI fan, I take it? I LOVE that movie.:thumbsup: Heck, I love all the original cast movies, but THAT one just 'reaches' me.:lol:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

So, lots of nozzles now. 90% turned out usable, but only 25% turned out totally problem-free. I guess that's pretty good, considering. 

I'll be working on prepping them, but no more moulding or casting until after the holiday... Have a merry one, everyone!:wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Gee, you're gonna need more ice cubes than that if you're having a party...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chris, Merry Christmas! I hope that in 2014 you have great success as manufacturer of weapons. :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Gee, you're gonna need more ice cubes than that if you're having a party...


LOL, yeah, it looks like.

I put 'em in the containers while they outgass for a few days. Saves a lot of headaches....:lol:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Chris, Merry Christmas! I hope that in 2014 you have great success as manufacturer of weapons. :wave:


Merry Christmas Fernando! 
I intend to make affordable phasers so we can take over the Federation. Insurrection! 
(I like that movie, btw)


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Hopefully your face doesn't fall off, but then again the girls can give you a treatment!

Love that one too!

Great job on the ice cubes...I mean the phasers! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Today I found this thread and read the entire 36 pages!!! I got a lot of knowledge from you, as I read this and I am impressed with both your enthusiasm and abilities to finish this project.

Who knows, maybe I will check back with you in February to see if you do have them available.


Good work.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

..:thumbsup:..:wave:


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't remember if this was said before, and I don't feel like going back through 36 pages of posts to find out: About how much does this thing weigh, fully assembled? Can't wait to get one in my hands! =)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

1701ALover said:


> About how much does this thing weigh, fully assembled?


Just a little over a pound.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ah... is it safe to give the robot a more powerful weapon during the Christmas Rush?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, funny story. While I'm working on new emitters for my phasers, 



I have these back-and-forths from a guy I sold one to on eBay before Christmas to help fund my new batch...


12/10/13
Hi Daniel,
just a quick note here, there's no actual 'scratch-proof' coat that can be applied. A really hard scratch-resistant lacquer or acrylic urethane would be a bit tougher than the flat acrylic clear coat I did apply, but it would also make the details look 'thicker' & give the whole gun an unwanted shininess. But if you don't mind that, you could still apply something like that to it any time.

Thanks again,
Chris


12/10/13 
Salutations,
actually it came scratched up by the paper bag which I thing it just shook into, I really do like it but I'm honest please don't take offense in that.

12/10/13 
Hi Daniel,
It got there scratched up? Can you shoot me a couple of photos? I thought the plastic bag it was in would prevent anything like that... maybe I can fix it for free-?

*No reply to that, then I saw an eBay critique on the purchase claiming that it had no clear coat at all despite my explaining that the clear coat was FLAT and thus the intentional lack of shine... *

12/31/13 
Daniel,
I just saw this- "_and as this had no acrylic clear coat my statement stands_."
Just as Kirk did with Gorkon, it never occurred to you to take me at my word. Did you take it to a lab for analysis? No. Because if you DID they would have told you it's surrounded with layers of acrylic. It's FLAT Krylon acrylic. It's MEANT to not be shiny. But instead of asking me about it, you ran with your first observation. You called me a liar in public because of a mis-perception on your part.

Live long and prosper.
C

01/01/14
Salutations,
learn to grow up and take responsibility, yeah its painted but it has no clear coat and its not shinny.....honestly I was trying to help you out 150$ is outrageous and everyone on your posts thought so as will, but me believing what your doing is a good thing tried to help support you. I know models man and this has no clear coat, I'm not going to lie just to spare your feelings or help your stupid eBay rating.....you know the truth and your self deception isn't my problem. don't email me again or I'll report you to eBay for harassing me.


Cordially & With Due Respect,
Daniel 

01/01/14
Well Daniel, I guess you're just going to have to report me then (As Malcolm Reynolds would say, I'm a bad man... ). When you get a little older and you realize that you don't know everything about everything you'll also realize that a clear coat doesn't have to be 'shinny' (sp). You said that the phaser was all scratched up from the bag I sent it in, yet you refused to send me pictures of the 'damage', which leads me to believe there was none.
I don't do this for a living, I do it for the artistry. I sell stuff to fund further projects. If you didn't like the piece or how it was clear coated with FLAT acrylic to PREVENT a shiny appearance, you could have just asked to return it for a refund which I would have gladly given you.
I spend hundreds of hours on the work I sell to people, and I take requests for personalized projects in case someone wants something specific, which you did not ask about before your purchase. On eBay I plainly stated that it was clear coated with acrylic.
And my self deception must be very deep indeed, because I truly recall giving all my phasers no less than two reasonably thick coats of what's in the picture I include in this terribly upsetting, soon-to-be-reported email.

Buddha bless you, and your cordial, due respect.

Responsibly (or not, as you may see it),
Chris



Funny eh? 
Moral: sell at your own risk of irritation...:lol:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Chris, that's terrible. I love ebay, but in years of being on there I've had a few experiences like that as well.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Chris, that's terrible. I love ebay, but in years of being on there I've had a few experiences like that as well.


Not terrible, just a bit nonsensical. :tongue:
Oh, and the end of this tale just now:

1 hour ago
Salutations,
Good on ya, what I said wasn't to belittle you, as what you said was to belittle me I need not ask whose intentions are true and who is just venting frustration over something trivial. letting your obvious need for an outlet to vent escalate this, please leave it at this I don't need you or your negativity so again leave me alone and I'll do the same. its pointless to make this bigger then it is. you got paid and what I said on the comments is not that bad. I like your model and would still recommend it but I am sure that it has no clear caught I just don't see why this is worth either of our time.

Cordially & With Due Respect,
Daniel 

Oh man, you can't make this stuff up.:thumbsup:
At least he was kinda nice in that last one.

So, on to more phasers...


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Whoa! Well you come to learn in life you can't please all the people all the time. It seems you have reacted well, so kudos to you. Rock on. Amusing posts as well.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Amazing attitude on your buyer. "I know I'm not wrong and don't care to hear you bother me with accusations. Just let me wrongly accuse *you* and go away." :freak::freak::freak::freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yeah. If I'd slopped on the clear coat so you could see the drips, he would have complained you could see it. If I'd put on a hard shiny lacquer he'd have said the phasers don't look that shiny in STVI.
It was basically my own personal Kobayashi Maru. :lol:

And... it's raining again here. No priming today. Drat.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

(OnT)Beautiful work, as I think I've said before. I've loved this whole thread.
(OffT) But you're seriously making me reconsider my plans to start selling some of my stuff on EBay this spring. Ye gods, what a horse's pa-toot you've stumbled across.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starseeker said:


> Ye gods, what a horse's pa-toot you've stumbled across.


Seriously, this is an anomaly. I've not had another bad experience like this one.

So, in the ongoing quest for multidimensional expansion...

I realized that a little concentrated work could get one or two more phasers ready for sale. I yanked one of the unsellables apart (made me feel like a dentist) & started micro sanding problem spots...



When I finish & repaint (and RE-CLEAR COAT, heh heh) I'll add a new emitter & it'll be good to go (assuming all goes well). I'm also selling a bunch of old models & die casts & stuff on da Bay to get the $$ for a new mould as I type.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

IN re. the eBay nonsense:

W. T. F.

*sigh*

All the guy wants is to pee in your cornflakes and maybe get a free toy. Um, Prop Replica. 

There are people who live their entire online LIVES for doing this sort of thing. It's what they ENJOY. I have zero understanding on how this is enjoyable and fulfilling. 

Sorry it happened to you, you surely don't deserve such nonsense.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

What a ridiculous story! What a MAROON! 

There's problem spots on that phaser? I don't see problem spots!

Seriously good work, man.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> you surely don't deserve such nonsense.


At this point all I can say is there IS a residual amusement factor in it.


WarpCore Breach said:


> What a MAROON!


Thanks Bugs!


> There's problem spots on that phaser? I don't see problem spots!


Oh yeah, micro holes. When I originally painted it I'd hoped the paint would fill them. Then, I'd hoped the CLEAR COAT would do it. Now I find that in spot sanding, they seem to be disappearing. I think the CLEAR COAT's acrylic dust from sanding is filling them...? We;ll see later when I'm re-painting.
In the mean time I was able to sneak out between rain showers & prime the new emitters. I like how they're coming out!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Your Daleks are shaped all wrong.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve h said:


> your daleks are shaped all wrong.


*Exterminate! Exterminate!*


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

If it's not shiny it's not clear coated, everyone knows that


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

robn1 said:


> If it's not shiny it's not clear coated, everyone knows that


No no.. if it is clear coated you can't see the details.

Geeze that guys is an idiot. No pictures to back up his complaint? bah!

Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Steve H said:


> IN re. the eBay nonsense:
> 
> W. T. F.
> 
> ...


You are 100% right ! This guy is just a drama queen. He's the type that lives for drama and nonsense.
Personally, if I were so unsatisfied with an item that I was at the point of calling someone a liar in public. I would have just returned the item for a refund. But strangely enough, he kept the item. So truthfully, he must have thought he got a pretty good deal on it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robn1 said:


> If it's not shiny it's not clear coated, everyone knows that


Silly silly British man.

Well, Mother Nature has made sure I'm not painting those nozzles today...


And, ..oh! Look what I did. I forgot I was outside & placed my phaser down on the wet, dirty slush!

 

Luckily, ALL my phasers get several layers of CLEAR FLAT ACRYLIC to protect them.


:lol:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*You should have given it a semi-gloss coat. 

Seriously Chris, your phaser is a work of art. *


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thanks man.


Trekkriffic said:


> *You should have given it a semi-gloss coat.
> *


Seriously, do you think it's flat black or semi-gloss? In my research it seems flat mostly, but I do see some views where the case could be made for semi-gloss...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> Seriously, do you think it's flat black or semi-gloss? In my research it seems flat mostly, but I do see some views where the case could be made for semi-gloss...


It's hard to say. I think flat is a safe bet. If someone thinks it should be glossier, let them spray it with a coat of semi-gloss themselves. 

Of course, there are some people out there who would hold the can backwards and blame you when they shot lacquer into their eyes so... maybe you shouldn't suggest that...


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am very silly, but I am not British. 

Rura Penthe


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

It's all fun and games until someone lacquers an eye out...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> Seriously, do you think it's flat black or semi-gloss? In my research it seems flat mostly, but I do see some views where the case could be made for semi-gloss...


A real weapon would be likely semi-gloss. The Phasers in the movie were most likely flat, simply because it seems most cameramen and directors are deathly afraid of random reflections and 'hot spots' spoiling their shots.

They want those reflections to be planned as part of the entire composition. Some, we can agree, take it too far. 

Anyway, my gut says the props were finished with a nice semi-gloss and on set were blasted with dullcoat.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> It's all fun and games until someone lacquers and eye out...


Lacquer is one thing. Just be glad your phasers don't shoot real phaser bolts.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robn1 said:


> Rura Penthe


HAHAHAHAH!!! Rob yer killin' me here.:jest:

And the British comment was just something funny Andrew said to Giles on Buffy....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Anyway, my gut says the props were finished with a nice semi-gloss and on set were blasted with dullcoat.


Seems... logical.:thumbsup:


----------

